# Holiday kickoff driveller #93



## blood on the ground (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm on my phone outside on the front porch so ya'll add some music.... Happy holidays folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2013)

TGIF

Who has big plans for the turkey day?

Coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gobblin, that must have you that woke me up at 3:20 AM this morning.  I sure had a hard time going back to sleep and now I feel really slow and lazy.  I think that I might need a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get my eyes open.

I agree with the TGIF  part.


Thankfully I have a Thanksgiving Day invite each year from my dearest friends who are three siblings which include two females and their brother and all of their children, grand children, and great-grand children.  They always prepare a fantastic meal with everything imaginable included.  I at least get to supply the Cranberry Sauce each year.  My late wife and I used to spend our vacations each year in Daytona Beach with these three siblings and their spouses before any of our kids were born.  I am very thankful that they continue to include me in so many functions of their extended family.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

morning gents
Those sounds like good friend EagleEye.  Dont run across many friends like that in a lifetime


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

FRIDAYYep ready for the weekend..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

530 came to early this morning... I need sleeeep.  
No deer hunting this weekend for me either.. Didnt get to sight in my gun


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

FRIDAAYYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Missing Music!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Missing Music!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 whaaaa............dat's a good "Get Up & get moving" tune! 


turtlebug said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Song gonna be stuck in my head all danged day now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Interesting fact, that song was banned when it first came out in the 60s.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Interesting fact, that song was banned when it first came out in the 60s.



Should've stayed banded too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Song gonna be stuck in my head all danged day now.


catchy, ain't it?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Interesting fact, that song was banned when it first came out in the 60s.


 yep.........


turtlebug said:


> Should've stayed banded too.


spoil sport!  Louie Louie, aaahhhhhh Louie LouI.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Turtlebug is gonna be singing that all day..


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Gonna have to go find that Tralalalalalalalala Zukiman dude to get Louie outta my brain now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Listen to Love shack, By B-52s it was stuck in my head all day yesterday..


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gonna have to go find that Tralalalalalalalala Zukiman dude to get Louie outta my brain now.


Better?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

I just had a girl my age tell me shes never seen Roadhouse... Whats the world coming to


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just had a girl my age tell me shes never seen Roadhouse... Whats the world coming to


bless her heart...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Only Patrick Swayze movie women seem to remember is Dirty Dancing.
Every girl I ever dated made me watch that stupid movie


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Better?





Much


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Only Patrick Swayze movie women seem to remember is Dirty Dancing.
> Every girl I ever dated made me watch that stupid movie


we just try introducing sensitivity to you men folk by making you watch great movies!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


There you are!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> we just try introducing sensitivity to you men folk by making you watch great movies!



My sensitivity to light increased greatly.... THe light from the tv put me to sleep.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Morning maam


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sensitivity to light increased greatly.... THe light from the tv put me to sleep.


shame on you!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Best I can tell that fits you very well for the most part keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> There you are!


Had to eat my biskit first.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning maam





Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Best I can tell that fits you very well for the most part keebs





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had to eat my biskit first.


I had grits dis moanin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

I cheated, had a milky way.. AND I LOVED IT


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

I got a cheese Danish I've taken one bite out of. 

Anybody want the rest?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cheated, had a milky way.. AND I LOVED IT


snickers woulda been more worth it!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got a cheese Danish I've taken one bite out of.
> 
> Anybody want the rest?


I do, I do!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I got a cheese Danish I've taken one bite out of.
> 
> Anybody want the rest?



Deliver that to keebs and bring me a bacon egg and cheese biscuit on your way thru pweeze


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

I jus had 3 eggs ova E Z with a grillt cheese samich....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I jus had 3 eggs ova E Z with a grillt cheese samich....


you gonna look like Mud if'n you keep eating like that!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

I just noticed one of my socks is.........................INSIDE OUT.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you gonna look like Mud if'n you keep eating like that!



ALL men should look like Mud.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you gonna look like Mud if'n you keep eating like that!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just noticed one of my socks is.........................INSIDE OUT.



 Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> ALL men should look like Mud.



Pow pow, that just happened


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just noticed one of my socks is.........................INSIDE OUT.



Flip the other inside out so they match


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just noticed one of my socks is.........................INSIDE OUT.


at least it's the same color!


turtlebug said:


> ALL men should look like Mud.


I have to agree...............


mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just noticed one of my socks is.........................INSIDE OUT.



Better than wearing two different (but similar) shoes to work... and not realizing it until lunch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

wait for it...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hdm03


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

no?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

"crap"


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

:d:d


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

My smiley thingys are messin up.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> :d:d



try again spanky


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My smiley thingys are messin up.



Stop typing standing on your head. DUH!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Mrs. Hawtnet.





mudracing101 said:


> Pow pow, that just happened


How big is the head right bout now


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Flip the other inside out so they match


No No:


turtlebug said:


> Better than wearing two different (but similar) shoes to work... and not realizing it until lunch.



No you di int


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My smiley thingys are messin up.


 you weren't holding your tongue right.........


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How big is the head right bout now
> 
> No No:
> 
> ...



Oh hang on, I have proof.

Lemme dig through my photobucket account. 

BRB


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How big is the head right bout now
> 
> No No:
> 
> ...



You remember when we was at the races and you gave me that big hug. Bout that big


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> How big is the head right bout now



If it get any bigger than normal he aint gonna be able to squeeze it thru the front door at work


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If it get any bigger than normal he aint gonna be able to squeeze it thru the front door at work



Hush it Leroy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You remember when we was at the races and you gave me that big hug. Bout that big



awwwwwwwwe
That was a great FUN weekend!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hush it Leroy



It ok mud, i had to turn my tater sideways to fit in myself


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> It ok mud, i had to turn my tater sideways to fit in myself



Well its a lil door.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Can't find the pic but I remember seeing it a few months ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well its a lil door.



Bet you can find someone to install a bigger one


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Memories...................


Chris still got the tag on his hat.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Oh well, I don't know where it is.

I had two pair of Asics Gel Cumulus. One with pink trim and one with blue trim. (Store had a BOGO 1/2 sale)

I was sitting down at lunch and looked down and screamed. I had the blue one on the left foot and the pink one on the right foot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh well, I don't know where it is.
> 
> I had two pair of Asics Gel Cumulus. One with pink trim and one with blue trim. (Store had a BOGO 1/2 sale)
> 
> I was sitting down at lunch and looked down and screamed. I had the blue one on the left foot and the pink one on the right foot.



proof that you have too many shoes


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> proof that you have too many shoes



Nah... I have to replace my work shoes about every six months so if I can get them on sale like that, I'll stock up. 



I really do not have a lot of shoes. I got more hunting boots than I do dress or work shoes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Oh well, I don't know where it is.
> 
> I had two pair of Asics Gel Cumulus. One with pink trim and one with blue trim. (Store had a BOGO 1/2 sale)
> 
> I was sitting down at lunch and looked down and screamed. I had the blue one on the left foot and the pink one on the right foot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

wish my wife had more dress shoes, girl only wear flip flops, has 1 pair or workout shoes and some mary janes.  I love high heals on a woman and she wont wear em


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> wish my wife had more dress shoes, girl only wear flip flops, has 1 pair or workout shoes and some mary janes.  I love high heals on a woman and she wont wear em



Be glad she don't. 

Gonna save y'all a lot of money on podiatrists when she's old.  




I have heels, but being close to 5'10", I just can't wear em that often.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Morning everyone!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning everyone!!


wait until AFTER Thanksgiving, please!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> wait until AFTER Thanksgiving, please!



 Yeah well........ "Louie Louie" fit right in with the Holiday Kickoff theme!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Memories...................
> 
> 
> Chris still got the tag on his hat.


That was a good day


havin_fun_huntin said:


> wish my wife had more dress shoes, girl only wear flip flops, has 1 pair or workout shoes and some mary janes.  I love high heals on a woman and she wont wear em


Goonie goo goo


Jeff C. said:


> Morning everyone!!



Jeffro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well........ "Louie Louie" fit right in with the Holiday Kickoff theme!



Thats exactly what i thought


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats exactly what i thought


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



STOP turkey time


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah well........ "Louie Louie" fit right in with the Holiday Kickoff theme!


 nawww man!


mudracing101 said:


> Thats exactly what i thought


 I swaunee, you two!



Jeff C. said:


>


  can't stuff this!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

pork tenderloin fer lunch.. It aitn low country boil but itll work fer sure


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> porn tenderloin fer lunch.. It aitn low country boil but itll work fer sure



Really???????? I ain never tried dat one b4. Bet it's tender


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> Really???????? I ain never tried dat one b4. Bet it's tender



  yeah, great time fer a typo


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2013)

Hey y'all!


Bye y'all!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> Bye y'all!



hey Crickett, bye.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!
> 
> 
> Bye y'all!


hey, slow down there!!!! whats your rush?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> nawww man!
> 
> I swaunee, you two!
> 
> ...



"Get yo hand off my giblets"


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hmmmmm, what to do fo lunch.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Iz hungry


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeffro


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hmmmmm, what to do fo lunch.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


Hhhmmmmm................ Oscar? that you?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Hhhmmmmm................ Oscar? that you?



No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotta admit tho, that was a gord.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Strang


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro



Cain't touch that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Fuel up Jeep

Waffle House fo dinna

Drop clothes off at cleaners

Deposit check

Chiropractor

Hair cut by hawt chick

Pharmacy

Walmart

back to da Luv Shak


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No:





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Gotta admit tho, that was a gord.


I;ve seen worse............


Hooked On Quack said:


> Fuel up Jeep
> 
> Waffle House fo dinna
> 
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fuel up Jeep
> 
> Waffle House fo dinna
> 
> ...



Slow down Youz makin me tired juss readin all dat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fuel up Jeep
> 
> Waffle House fo dinna
> 
> ...


pictures or it didnt happen


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Slow down Youz makin me tired juss readin all dat.



I heard dat! Of course, out in the MON he doesn't have all the traffic and idjits to contend with.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pictures or it didnt happen



No No:




Strang is a tease.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Think I may have burst my daughter's bubble when she walked out to go to work in some kind of goofy looking attire and hairdo (extensions) this morning. I said, "Halloween is over!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Hope my chiropractor don't make me toot again.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat! Of course, out in the MON he doesn't have all the traffic and idjits to contend with.


True dat!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope my chiropractor don't make me toot again.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I heard dat! Of course, out in the MON he doesn't have all the traffic and idjits to contend with.


that's right!


Jeff C. said:


> Think I may have burst my daughter's bubble when she walked out to go to work in some kind of goofy looking attire and hairdo (extensions) this morning. I said, "Halloween is over!"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

<--------- Dot Dog wiff spicey MUSTARD


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> <--------- Dot Dog wiff spicey MUSTARD


 micro mealm no left ova's at da house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> True dat!





Doods about 6'7", weighs about 375lbs, trust me, when he makes an "adjustment" sumpins gonna give . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doods about 6'7", weighs about 375lbs, trust me, when he makes an "adjustment" sumpins gonna give . . .



Did he laugh


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope my chiropractor don't make me toot again.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doods about 6'7", weighs about 375lbs, trust me, when he makes an "adjustment" sumpins gonna give . . .



Be glad he is the bone cracker and not your proctologist...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Did he laugh




Does gagging and heaving count ??  





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Be glad he is the bone cracker and not your proctologist...





Better him than big fanger Keebs . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does gagging and heaving count ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 true


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> micro mealm no left ova's at da house!



Nuttin here either   Mizt went to get haircut and make groceries tho!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

hmm wonder what mud is having fer lunch


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Does gagging and heaving count ??
> Better him than big fanger Keebs . .


ya'll hurtin my fweewins!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> true





Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin here either   Mizt went to get haircut and_* make groceries*_ tho!


how she do that?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Patiently waiting on the wife to get ready . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> ya'll hurtin my fweewins!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> how she do that?



"I gotta go to da sto and make groceries." That's what people in N'awlins always said. They also say, "He caught a heart attack", like it was a cold or somthin.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Afternoon youngins on a rainy Friday in Kentucky. Got soaking wet this morning watching does and turkeys.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> "I gotta go to da sto and make groceries." That's what people in N'awlins always said. They also say, "He caught a heart attack", like it was a cold or somthin.


gotcha, learned sumthin new!


KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a rainy Friday in Kentucky. Got soaking wet this morning watching does and turkeys.


 Charlie in da house!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm leakin


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Afternoon youngins on a rainy Friday in Kentucky. Got soaking wet this morning watching does and turkeys.



Atternoon Pops!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

I probably Caught a cold this morning.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Howdy Keebs and Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Patiently waiting on the wife to get ready . .



Hurry up and wait!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm leakin



here ya go jeff


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

I almost caught a heart attack when I stepped in the middle of covey of quail right before daylight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I almost caught a heart attack when I stepped in the middle of covey of quail right before daylight.



Thatll do it everytime.  durn birds will scare ya crazy


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> here ya go jeff



Naw....blood 

One of my coworkers coined the phrase whenever I get even the tiniest scratch, "You're leakin again."


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I almost caught a heart attack when I stepped in the middle of covey of quail right before daylight.



Yep.....that's as close to applicable as it gets right there.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....blood
> 
> One of my coworkers coined the phrase whenever I get even the tiniest scratch, "You're leakin again."


 dang Chief!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Wonder what a 270 round would do to a quail?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

What quail?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang Chief!



Don't even know what I did....just looked down at my leg cause I felt somethin and blood was runnin from my knee to my shin.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't even know what I did....just looked down at my leg cause I felt somethin and blood was runnin from my knee to my shin.


you get it stopped?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you get it stopped?



The dog is lickin it!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hey, slow down there!!!! whats your rush?



Sorry  No time to slow down this week. School, chores, more school, more chores………..


I did finally make time yesterday to learn how to knit I'll have me a new scarf by the end of next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The dog is lickin it!



See sigline


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Wonder what Mud is doing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

oh yeah!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> The dog is lickin it!





Crickett said:


> Sorry  No time to slow down this week. School, chores, more school, more chores………..
> 
> 
> I did finally make time yesterday to learn how to knit I'll have me a new scarf by the end of next week.


Never gave knitting a chance, I'll stick with my crocheting.......


havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


----------



## rydert (Nov 22, 2013)

hey.....look at me......

Neva-mind


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Ry-dirt is that you? That is you aint it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....look at me......
> 
> Neva-mind


THAT'S my "Dyrt"!!!  love that avi!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey.....look at me......
> 
> Neva-mind



Dert!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

DERT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

howdy dyrt


----------



## Crickett (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Never gave knitting a chance, I'll stick with my crocheting.......



I can't crochet  I tried it & just couldn't figure it out. 

My MIL told me knitting was harder but I find it pretty easy. I watched a couple of YouTube videos & figured it out within a few mins. I only had to start over once.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't crochet  I tried it & just couldn't figure it out.
> 
> My MIL told me knitting was harder but I find it pretty easy. I watched a couple of YouTube videos & figured it out within a few mins. I only had to start over once.



It aint that hard to knock a wooden ball through one of them hoops with a mallet.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Roast with vegies , mashed taters wif gravey, collard greens, fried chicken, chicken gumbo soup and a ice cream... what a beautiful day for a nap. Its 80 degrees outside , good music on the radio, gonna hit the pool later


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't crochet  I tried it & just couldn't figure it out.
> 
> My MIL told me knitting was harder but I find it pretty easy. I watched a couple of YouTube videos & figured it out within a few mins. I only had to start over once.


good deal!!  I always thought knitting was harder too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

i wasnt icecream


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2013)

50 years ago at this time, was a lot of turmoil going on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wasnt icecream



dear mercy, what is up with my typing today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 50 years ago at this time, was a lot of turmoil going on.



You got married?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I can't crochet  I tried it & just couldn't figure it out.
> 
> My MIL told me knitting was harder but I find it pretty easy. I watched a couple of YouTube videos & figured it out within a few mins. I only had to start over once.


I can't do either one.


KyDawg said:


> It aint that hard to knock a wooden ball through one of them hoops with a mallet.


Now THAT I can do!


mudracing101 said:


> Roast with vegies , mashed taters wif gravey, collard greens, fried chicken, chicken gumbo soup and a ice cream... what a beautiful day for a nap. Its 80 degrees outside , good music on the radio, gonna hit the pool later



It's yucky and cool up here. Pool's closed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i wasnt icecream





havin_fun_huntin said:


> dear mercy, what is up with my typing today








I do it ALL the time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I do it ALL the time.



 i think keebs is hacking my account


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> 50 years ago at this time, was a lot of turmoil going on.



I was in the 12th grade at Moultrie High School, and they announced the shooting of the president over the the PA system Nic.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You got married?





KyDawg said:


> I was in the 12th grade at Moultrie High School, and they announced the shooting of the president over the the PA system Nic.



foot+mouth=complete moron  wow I feel like an idjit


----------



## rydert (Nov 22, 2013)

headed to my son's football game.........everbody have a great weekend


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Dang it. I gots da giggles again.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> foot+mouth=complete moron  wow I feel like an idjit



Surely this is not the first time you have had this sensation....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it. I gots da giggles again.



What now


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang it. I gots da giggles again.



Tickle,tickle!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Surely this is not the first time you have had this sensation....



Nope but this is the first tiem its been this severe   .   Didnt even think about what today was when Nic posted that.  sorry Nic


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> What now


HFH for one. He got me started.
Go to da dafe and look at what PopPop posted in the pumpkin seed thread. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope but this is the first tiem its been this severe   .   Didnt even think about what today was when Nic posted that














    Quit it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope but this is the first tiem its been this severe   .   Didnt even think about what today was when Nic posted that



Understood


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH for one. He got me started.
> Go to da dafe and look at what PopPop posted in the pumpkin seed thread.
> 
> 
> ...



 glad I could help
whats that in red?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> HFH for one. He got me started.
> Go to da dafe and look at what PopPop posted in the pumpkin seed thread.
> 
> 
> ...



I think Leroy might be drankin today.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I think Leroy might be drankin today.


he's multi-taskin.............


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

Cold Kentucky rain. Wet too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad I could help
> whats that in red?



CAFE........................... see what you did.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Cold Kentucky rain. Wet too.



Send it my way so I can have tomorrow off!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I think Leroy might be drankin today.



Nope my mind has been scattered since you said icecream.. All i can think about is rocky road


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Send it my way so I can have tomorrow off!



I would deliver it if I could.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nope but this is the first tiem its been this severe   .   Didnt even think about what today was when Nic posted that.  sorry Nic





You ain`t got to `pologize to me.  

I`m headed across the road from the house. Bucks goin` crazy chasin does over there right now.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t got to `pologize to me.
> 
> I`m headed across the road from the house. Bucks goin` crazy chasin does over there right now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gots my nails did yesterday. They so purtyyyyy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

pictures or it ddnt haPPEN


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t got to `pologize to me.
> 
> I`m headed across the road from the house. Bucks goin` crazy chasin does over there right now.



Wait on me Nic.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots my nails did yesterday. They so purtyyyyy.



Did you get them done in A U colors?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Gots my nails did yesterday. They so purtyyyyy.



Chris done got pretty good at that aint he


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> pictures or it ddnt haPPEN





blood on the ground said:


> Did you get them done in A U colors?





mudracing101 said:


> Chris done got pretty good at that aint he


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Where Keebsy


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hfh


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hdm03


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



That wasn't very nice!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where Keebsy


Iz here, had a couple customers and the phone went beserk, then the boss came in!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

That aint cool mud, you tricked me!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

Friday started around 9 this mernin and will end at 11 tanite


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That aint cool mud, you tricked me!



Me?? You pm'd me right at that time, i said " I know what he's doing"


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That wasn't very nice!



Well............. A U was kinda hurtful.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Me?? You pm'd me right at that time, i said " I know what he's doing"



next time Ill be paying better attention to the post number


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> next time Ill be paying better attention to the post number



Its ok, i'm gonna quit playing that game. I'm bored, gonna start something new.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well............. A U was kinda hurtful.



Keebs pm me and told me to do it.... Its not like me to cause trouble!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Friday started around 9 this mernin and will end at 11 tanite



Your a dadgum genius.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Keebs pm me and told me to do it.... Its not like me to cause trouble!


she knows me better'n that!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Your a dadgum genius.


I got a giggle outta that too when I went to see what you were talking about..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 22, 2013)

Times UP! 

Ya'll have a good weekend. If you watch the Georgia game, look for me. I'll be the one wearing black.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times UP!
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend. If you watch the Georgia game, look for me. I'll be the one wearing black.



Bye, later, too da loo.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

coffee time.. anyone thirsty?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Times UP!
> 
> Ya'll have a good weekend. If you watch the Georgia game, look for me. I'll be the one wearing black.


dang, I missed you by this--->    <----much!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee time.. anyone thirsty?


Got my flavored water, but thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, I missed you by this--->    <----much!!
> 
> Got my flavored water, but thanks!



 thanks for leaving a feller hangin


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> dang, I missed you by this--->    <----much!!
> 
> Got my flavored water, but thanks!




I found Icee zero calorie Blue Raspberry flavoring for my water. Love it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> thanks for leaving a feller hangin


sowwy, I came back in here afterwards & you were already here!


turtlebug said:


> I found Icee zero calorie Blue Raspberry flavoring for my water. Love it.


Pink lemonade is mine!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> sowwy, I came back in here afterwards & you were already here!
> 
> Pink lemonade is mine!



Atleast I didnt get the ape


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Say what?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Throats feelin a little scratchy. I think it's time for a shot of Fireball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Throats feelin a little scratchy. I think it's time for a shot of Fireball.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Throats feelin a little scratchy. I think it's time for a shot of Fireball.



That's for unstopping toilets idjit..


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 22, 2013)

quick driveby!
Getting packed up to head to Gainesville for the Flaridy/ Jawja Suddern game tomorrow. Luxury box seats to watch my daughter in the halftime show and catered meal to boot!
 I figure the score will get ugly in a hurry but it would be hilarious if the Gators went down at home!
See y'all Sunday!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Getting packed up to head to Gainesville for the Flaridy/ Jawja Suddern game tomorrow. Luxury box seats to watch my daughter in the halftime show and catered meal to boot!
> I figure the score will get ugly in a hurry but it would be hilarious if the Gators went down at home!
> See y'all Sunday!



Well aren't you all special.   

Have a great time and give Alligator a hug for me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> That's for unstopping toilets idjit..


Well, seems if it can do that it can fis a scratchy throat, dontcha think?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gonna cut out. Later ya'll


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Gotta get ready for another viewing tonight.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Atleast I didnt get the ape


yet.........


Jeff C. said:


> Say what?


I'll tell ya later...........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Throats feelin a little scratchy. I think it's time for a shot of Fireball.


Mrs. Hawtnet likes that stuff too!


rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Getting packed up to head to Gainesville for the Flaridy/ Jawja Suddern game tomorrow. Luxury box seats to watch my daughter in the halftime show and catered meal to boot!
> I figure the score will get ugly in a hurry but it would be hilarious if the Gators went down at home!
> See y'all Sunday!





mudracing101 said:


> Gonna cut out. Later ya'll


HUH?? what???????? wait a minute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get ready for another viewing tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Mrs. Hawtnet likes that stuff too!
> 
> !



I'll share...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Fireball actually arent to bad IMO too


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



TC  You gonna try to get some venison this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Fireball actually arent to bad IMO too



Depends on how much you swaller.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> TC  You gonna try to get some venison this weekend?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



Looked at the time wrong, thought you was leaving 

Ok, I'm outta here! Good luck, Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Looked at the time wrong, thought you was leaving
> 
> Ok, I'm outta here! Good luck, Keebs!


 C ya Chief!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Ahhhh, feel the burnnnnnn....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

careful Miguel that might burn both ways


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful Miguel that might burn both ways


I can't feel my throat. Mission accomplished.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I can't feel my throat. Mission accomplished.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ahhhh, feel the burnnnnnn....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

I see Kracker!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

And gobbler too!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got home.


After eating dinner at our local "Kuntray Buffet"  we were headed to my Chiro appt.

Low and behold there's RUTTNBUCK involved in a wreck, he was settin at a red light, stoopid woman nails him from behind, hit him so hard he whacked our local Dentist in front of him !!!


The Dentist and my Chiro share the same office building so I got to hear the details.  Text/called Mitch to make sure he's alright.  He's good.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2013)

It is the weekend and a nine day one at that.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home.
> 
> 
> After eating dinner at our local "Kuntray Buffet"  we were headed to my Chiro appt.
> ...



Glad he was alright.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home.
> 
> 
> After eating dinner at our local "Kuntray Buffet"  we were headed to my Chiro appt.
> ...


Glad he's alright.

Stoopid womenz. Prolly texting somebody she shouldn't have.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Dinner was fried cheekun, fried feesh, cheekun geezards, tater salad, okra and peas, turnips, lace konebread, and water with a slice of lemoan. 


Dang chiropractor like to had kilt me, icing my back now.

Soon as I can blink my eyes again, gotta put up all the groceries.




Annnnnnnnd good Laaaaaaaaawd my field is LOADED with da birds !!!


----------



## kracker (Nov 22, 2013)

Evening folks, I know most of you had your hopes up that I had vanished, but no such luck!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad he's alright.
> 
> Stoopid womenz. Prolly texting somebody she shouldn't have.



This happened with my wife about 3 years ago.  Girl rear ended her at the stop light running 45 mph.  Ht hard enough it pushed the bed of the truck into the cab, warped the frame and pushed the cab just far enough that it bent the fenders...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just got home.
> 
> 
> After eating dinner at our local "Kuntray Buffet"  we were headed to my Chiro appt.
> ...


 Dang, glad he's ok!!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> It is the weekend and a nine day one at that.


 mine will be a 4 day one next week!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Glad he's alright.
> 
> Stoopid womenz. Prolly texting somebody she shouldn't have.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

kracker said:


> Evening folks, I know most of you had your hopes up that I had vanished, but no such luck!!


 Dude!!! Glad you're back!!!

ok time for me to hit da clock!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 22, 2013)

have a good weekend folks good luck to everyone and be safe


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Kracker bro !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

I spect I'm gonna kilt another deer in the morning!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I spect I'm gonna kilt another deer in the morning!


Better get it ahead of this cold front. It's gonna get some kinda windy tomorrow afternoon/evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get it ahead of this cold front. It's gonna get some kinda windy tomorrow afternoon/evening.





No rain??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No rain??


Not really, not til late Tuesday and Wednesday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not really, not til late Tuesday and Wednesday.



Take it the cold will chase the moisture?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Take it the cold will chase the moisture?


Nope, it's a strange setup. Cold in first, then gulf moisture while it warms up a degree or two. If we get down in the 20's and the cloud cover moves in and traps the cold air at the surface when it starts raining it could get a little slick.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Better get it ahead of this cold front. It's gonna get some kinda windy tomorrow afternoon/evening.



 dang it! what about sunday? I got to deep fry a turkey at my dads in Wedowee AL and  my old fashion turkey fryer just dont like the wind to much!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, it's a strange setup. Cold in first, then gulf moisture while it warms up a degree or two. If we get down in the 20's and the cloud cover moves in and traps the cold air at the surface when it starts raining it could get a little slick.



okay I take back everything I have said about wishing it would ice and the power would go out! We got a bunch of the wifes family (yankees from Miami) comin up monday - thurzdy ....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

You know, I didn't think I'd ever find a female comedian worse than Sandra Bernhard...

Then I watched a Sarah Silverman video just a minute ago. 

Why do the females seem so much more disgusting than the males?  

Gimme some Tater Salad. I'm good.  



*rant over*


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> okay I take back everything I have said about wishing it would ice and the power would go out! We got a bunch of the wifes family (yankees from Miami) comin up monday - thurzdy ....


Gots to be keerful whut you ax fer.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Gots to be keerful whut you ax fer.



i will deliver you a truck load of wood if you let me stay at your place a night or two....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> i will deliver you a truck load of wood if you let me stay at your place a night or two....


Come on!!! I'll even share my Fireball witcha...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> You know, I didn't think I'd ever find a female comedian worse than Sandra Bernhard...
> 
> Then I watched a Sarah Silverman video just a minute ago.
> 
> ...






You got da Tata Salad, right chere !!!!!


Women comdedians for the most part, are ALOT mo nastier than men, it's like they gotz sumpin to prove??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got da Tata Salad, right chere !!!!!
> 
> 
> Women comdedians for the most part, are ALOT mo nastier than men, it's like they gotz sumpin to prove??


That Sandra Bernhard fell out da ugly tree and hit every limb on da way down.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That Sandra Bernhard fell out da ugly tree and hit every limb on da way down.



 all I knew her from was playing a part on the "Roseann" show.........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

got home & NO WATER!!! Well tank EMPTY!!!
Well Man coming in the morning........... glad I had bottled water stored &  a full pool right beside the house!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

At least it's not cold so you don't freeze your hiney off going after water.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> At least it's not cold so you don't freeze your hiney off going after water.



put 2 5 gal buckets in the tub and filled them up from the pool for "flush power", bottled water on the island for other needs.......... Iz good! (for now!)


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> put 2 5 gal buckets in the tub and filled them up from the pool for "flush power", bottled water on the island for other needs.......... Iz good! (for now!)


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



 You know my set up, and ya know me


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You know my set up, and ya know me



Yesm....you are goood to go!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 22, 2013)

The Lincoln Lawyer is on. 

The only Matthew McConaughey movie I really like. 

It's got Trace Adkins too.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yesm....you are goood to go!





turtlebug said:


> The Lincoln Lawyer is on.
> 
> The only Matthew McConaughey movie I really like.
> 
> It's got Trace Adkins too.



Got the Kennedy stuff on............. I *vaguely* remember watching it on a black & white tv........ vaguely.......... I was pretty young, but you know, young'uns back then were "smarter".............  seriously, it wasn't long after the pic of me & my Daddy with the birthday cake, now I know Daddy was on Christmas Island at that time............


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 22, 2013)

No, I'm no Pookie.....it is what it is! 



Miguel consumes Fireball, no more scratchy throat. Keebs spots a Kracker and a Gobbler. Quack winding up domestic duties witnesses Rutt in wreck....no one injured  relates the info. Gobble 9 day weekend. Miguel  stoopid woman texting. Chiro does Quack, birds fluttering in field. Kracker graces with presence and music....has been missed. Hfh girl rearended, pushed the bed and warped the frame. Keebs hits a clock. Cold front with wind, Miguel  terms...could get slick. BOG invaded by yanks wants to spend the night with Mig, have a few drinks. TBug prefers Tater Salad over disgusting females. Keebs 5 gal buckets to flush, bottled water, will get by.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I'm no Pookie.....it is what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel consumes Fireball, no more scratchy throat. Keebs spots a Kracker and a Gobbler. Quack winding up domestic duties witnesses Rutt in wreck....no one injured  relates the info. Gobble 9 day weekend. Miguel  stoopid woman texting. Chiro does Quack, birds fluttering in field. Kracker graces with presence and music....has been missed. Hfh girl rearended, pushed the bed and warped the frame. Keebs hits a clock. Cold front with wind, Miguel  terms...could get slick. BOG invaded by yanks wants to spend the night with Mig, have a few drinks. TBug prefers Tater Salad over disgusting females. Keebs 5 gal buckets to flush, bottled water, will get by.



 Oh. MY. GAWD. A Daily Driviler!!!!!!!!!! You GO CHIEF!!!!!!!! WhoooHOOO, you nailed it, darlin!!! Good JOB!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 22, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I'm no Pookie.....it is what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel consumes Fireball, no more scratchy throat. Keebs spots a Kracker and a Gobbler. Quack winding up domestic duties witnesses Rutt in wreck....no one injured  relates the info. Gobble 9 day weekend. Miguel  stoopid woman texting. Chiro does Quack, birds fluttering in field. Kracker graces with presence and music....has been missed. Hfh girl rearended, pushed the bed and warped the frame. Keebs hits a clock. Cold front with wind, Miguel  terms...could get slick. BOG invaded by yanks wants to spend the night with Mig, have a few drinks. TBug prefers Tater Salad over disgusting females. Keebs 5 gal buckets to flush, bottled water, will get by.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> No, I'm no Pookie.....it is what it is!
> 
> 
> 
> Miguel consumes Fireball, no more scratchy throat. Keebs spots a Kracker and a Gobbler. Quack winding up domestic duties witnesses Rutt in wreck....no one injured  relates the info. Gobble 9 day weekend. Miguel  stoopid woman texting. Chiro does Quack, birds fluttering in field. Kracker graces with presence and music....has been missed. Hfh girl rearended, pushed the bed and warped the frame. Keebs hits a clock. Cold front with wind, Miguel  terms...could get slick. BOG invaded by yanks wants to spend the night with Mig, have a few drinks. TBug prefers Tater Salad over disgusting females. Keebs 5 gal buckets to flush, bottled water, will get by.


Truck will probably be totaled!!!.........Frame is bent!!........Problem is I won't be able to replace that truck with what the insurance company gives me!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

Welcome to a brand new unused Saturday morning folks!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2013)

1.5 hour white screen this morning but there is still coffee available for others heading out the door


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Mernin from South Georgia.....


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 23, 2013)

Happy Saturday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Now a High-Five to Jeff C. for giving all of the pertinent details in his condensed version of the happenings here on the driveler late yesterday.  Man, You missed your newsman calling!!!   Great Job Chief.

Rutt, sure glad that you were not injured physically in your wreck.  I know that is surely not good to have your wallet injured that way though!

I went to a so-called football playoff game last night BUT there was no football game.  Heck another team showed up and beat the brake shoes off of us in short order.  Congrats to Dooly County.  I should have just returned home after the 1st quarter and enjoyed a nice quiet evening but I didn't get home until around 11:30 PM due to the unbelievable thick fog on the way home.  I had to use my pocket knife just to cut through it all of the way home.

Gonna get a shower and go back up to Lincolnton for their "Pioneer Day" sponsored by the Lincoln County Historical Society.  Lots of old things and even some from even back a couple of hundred years ago.  It is very interesting for sure and I am looking forward to chowing down on some really great Red Beans and rice, turnip greens, cornbread, apple fritters etc.  Normally a fun day but today looks somewhat dreary for now.

Ya'll have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Truck will probably be totaled!!!.........Frame is bent!!........Problem is I won't be able to replace that truck with what the insurance company gives me!!



Glad you were OK.....physically. Hate to hear it though. I know exactly what you mean about not getting what it's actually worth. 



blood on the ground said:


> Welcome to a brand new unused Saturday morning folks!



I'm already usin it. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> 1.5 hour white screen this morning but there is still coffee available for others heading out the door



Can we expect it for the next 8 days....or are we on our own? 



kaintuckee said:


> Mernin from South Georgia.....



Mornin young man! 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Saturday Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Now a High-Five to Jeff C. for giving all of the pertinent details in his condensed version of the happenings here on the driveler late yesterday.  Man, You missed your newsman calling!!!   Great Job Chief.
> 
> ...



Mornin Mike, have a good day!

I probably should go do a search for Bama's old DD's and study up.......cain't hold a candle to his.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 23, 2013)

Chief coffee hopefully on a daily basis.

Rutt, sorry about the truck.  sure hurts when you have a wreck and then the insurance makes you hurt again.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2013)

Rain!!  and da well is fixed too!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief coffee hopefully on a daily basis.
> 
> Rutt, sorry about the truck.  sure hurts when you have a wreck and then the insurance makes you hurt again.



Whewwwww!



Keebs said:


> Rain!!  and da well is fixed too!!!



That was quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2013)

Couple of hot sausage and biskits wiff mustard


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Dreary Saturday morning........


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Mornin' JC!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whewwwww!
> 
> 
> 
> That was quick!


$150 for a capacitor.........


kaintuckee said:


> Dreary Saturday morning........



same over here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Nov 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> $150 for a capacitor.........
> 
> 
> same over here!



Howdy KEEEEEEEBS....
Ugly day to drive......going to Athens for ballgame, then on further north after.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 23, 2013)

Greetings from lake santa fe outside of gainseville, flaridy. 4 hours and change till kickoff. The plan is to head home tonight.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Couple of hot sausage and biskits wiff mustard





kaintuckee said:


> Dreary Saturday morning........



That sounds good Jeff!

Morning ya'll, I'm going to try and get a few lawns sprayed today before all the winds really set in. Taking the boy to work with me today. I asked him what he thought would be a fair pay and he shrugs his shoulder and says..... Mmm like 25$ per yard.... LOL!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from lake santa fe outside of gainseville, flaridy. 4 hours and change till kickoff. The plan is to head home tonight.



Soccer is becoming such a popular sport! What cuntry you rootin for?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Howdy KEEEEEEEBS....
> Ugly day to drive......going to Athens for ballgame, then on further north after.....


 you drive careful now, ya hear?


rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from lake santa fe outside of gainseville, flaridy. 4 hours and change till kickoff. The plan is to head home tonight.


 you too, watch da idjits on da roads!!


blood on the ground said:


> Soccer is becoming such a popular sport! What cuntry you rootin for?



bless yo heart...........


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you drive careful now, ya hear?
> 
> you too, watch da idjits on da roads!!
> 
> ...



What?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2013)

kaintuckee said:


> Mornin' JC!!!



Mornin Tim! 



Keebs said:


> $150 for a capacitor.........
> 
> 
> same over here!



 Always sumpin 



kaintuckee said:


> Howdy KEEEEEEEBS....
> Ugly day to drive......going to Athens for ballgame, then on further north after.....





rhbama3 said:


> Greetings from lake santa fe outside of gainseville, flaridy. 4 hours and change till kickoff. The plan is to head home tonight.



You two drive safely!

Waiting on LSU/ATM game.



blood on the ground said:


> What?



Looky there!  Come spray my yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 23, 2013)

Where iz Hankus?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

Mitch you've squeezed that Ford for everything it's worth!!!


She's been a DGT !!!!  





Headed into work shortly, just 2 nights, off two, then back at it !!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Missing some South Georgia weather bout now. It is cold up here youngins. Afternoon.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2013)

prishate ya C


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Missing some South Georgia weather bout now. It is cold up here youngins. Afternoon.



Maybe not brother, my wife just told me its cold here... so I slipped on my flip-flops and eased out side .... We might be in the upper 40s


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

Wow, GSU beats Floriduh.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 23, 2013)

sweet


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Yep


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, GSU beats Floriduh.



That calls for another eggnog.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Might not make the Georgia Kickoff.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

Thought it was 'pose to be cold tonight ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought it was 'pose to be cold tonight ??


Nope, I said it's gonna get breezy tonight, then cold tomorrow. 

You been cheatin on me and listenin to them weather skanks on tv haven't you?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope, I said it's gonna get breezy tonight, then cold tomorrow.
> 
> You been cheatin on me and listenin to them weather skanks on tv haven't you?





Sorry Miggie, it's just my nature.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry Miggie, it's just my nature.


You cheap floozie you....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 23, 2013)

Anybody in here shoot button bucks


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

I HATE Winder Walmart!!! I will NEVER step foot in that place again!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody in here shoot button bucks



That is the only thing I got this year.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Anybody in here shoot button bucks


They are the bestest....


Crickett said:


> I HATE Winder Walmart!!! I will NEVER step foot in that place again!!!


Crickett honey, there are no button bucks in Walmart.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are the bestest....
> 
> Crickett honey, there are no button bucks in Walmart.



 No but there are idiot crackheads in there that can get away with verbally assaulting a woman!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> No but there are idiot crackheads in there that can get away with verbally assaulting a woman!!!



Choot em


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Choot em



I wasn't carrying today b/c I was with my husband but when this idiot decided to cuss me out in spanish my husband had already went to the car.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I wasn't carrying today b/c I was with my husband but when this idiot decided to cuss me out in spanish my husband had already went to the car.



Sounds like he was lucky on two counts.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 23, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I wasn't carrying today b/c I was with my husband but when this idiot decided to cuss me out in spanish my husband had already went to the car.


You shoulda talked about his/her mama....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Sounds like he was lucky on two counts.



I came home & fired about 12 rounds thru my 45 in the backyard! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You shoulda talked about his/her mama....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You cheap floozie you....




Once again, it's my nature . . 





Crickett said:


> No but there are idiot crackheads in there that can get away with verbally assaulting a woman!!!





KyDawg said:


> Choot em





G-36 . . .


----------



## Crickett (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Once again, it's my nature . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 23, 2013)

No deer were harmed in tonights escapades........ that is all.........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mitch you've squeezed that Ford for everything it's worth!!!


I think it had another five years, and another 100,00 miles left in it!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I think it had another five years, and another 100,00 miles left in it!!





Well if they don't total it, you'll find out !!!  Who you going to carry it to ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 23, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if they don't total it, you'll find out !!!  Who you going to carry it to ??


Waiting on the police report

If I have my choice it will be Meadows Body Shop


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 23, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Waiting on the police report
> 
> If I have my choice it will be Meadows Body Shop





They do good work, he's the one that got the dings out of my GMC that Dawn did . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well if they don't total it, you'll find out !!!  Who you going to carry it to ??





Hooked On Quack said:


> They do good work, he's the one that got the dings out of my GMC that Dawn did . .



William has always done good by me!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Whatchadoin up Miggie ??




I got thangs under control !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whatchadoin up Miggie ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought I heard thunder. Seems it was just you snoring.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2013)

30 minutes to go . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 30 minutes to go . .



Have a cup to go





Stepped out on the back porch to check the conditions.   Brrrrrrrrr.   Need to find some long pants before heading out to hunt.


----------



## Hankus (Nov 24, 2013)

OTG, mebbe one has a death wish


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2013)

About to track off to Alabama and fry a bird for my dad ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Hankus said:


> prishate ya C



I get worried when I don't hear that familiar sound of.....*pshhh-chug-a-lug* 





Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, GSU beats Floriduh.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Got home about 11pm last night. Man, what a long day! Got up about 0730, sat on the back deck and watched guys beat the lake to death with bass baits. Bubbette finally got up about 10 and we left for the game about 1130. Ate lunch at the stadium, watched the game, and then made the trek home. The drive is sure nicer when you are coming home after a win:


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> quick driveby!
> Getting packed up to head to Gainesville for the Flaridy/ Jawja Suddern game tomorrow. Luxury box seats to watch my daughter in the halftime show and catered meal to boot!
> I figure the score will get ugly in a hurry but it would be hilarious if the Gators went down at home!
> See y'all Sunday!





rhbama3 said:


> Got home about 11pm last night. Man, what a long day! Got up about 0730, sat on the back deck and watched guys beat the lake to death with bass baits. Bubbette finally got up about 10 and we left for the game about 1130. Ate lunch at the stadium, watched the game, and then made the trek home. The drive is sure nicer when you are coming home after a win:




You got your wish!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I get worried when I don't hear that familiar sound of.....*pshhh-chug-a-lug*



You left one sound out.


"Ahhhhhhhh"


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2013)

Not sure why, but it is taking 2 minutes or longer for the page to refresh. Even longer when i try to post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You left one sound out.
> 
> 
> "Ahhhhhhhh"



Dang, sho did! *Pshhhhh-chug-a-lug*......I'll get back to you in a couple minutes.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Not sure why, but it is taking 2 minutes or longer for the page to refresh. Even longer when i try to post.


Cause it's gotta go from all the way down there to all the way up here. DUHHHHH!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

^^^^^ Look up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Christmas decorating


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Christmas decorating



Yep the wife poot ours up last night


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep the wife poot ours up last night



Mine goes wayyyy too far! She even changes out the dishes, glasses, and kitchen towels, and on and on and on, etc.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mine goes wayyyy too far! She even changes out the dishes, glasses, and kitchen towels, and on and on and on, etc.



I would be fine with putting up a picture of a Christmas tree..... And nothing else.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I would be fine with putting up a picture of a Christmas tree..... And nothing else.



Years ago she axed me to go get a Christmas tree, I cut down about a 3-4' pine sapling and brought it home.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Years ago she axed me to go get a Christmas tree, I cut down about a 3-4' pine sapling and brought it home.



That a boy!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Years ago she axed me to go get a Christmas tree, I cut down about a 3-4' pine sapling and brought it home.


So that's how you got that scar.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So that's how you got that scar.



And it's a good thing she missed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 24, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep the wife poot ours up last night




Blood, if your wife could really do that, I think the news crews are on the way to your house now for a wild segment for the 6 PM news tonight.    I have to admit now, that would be a sight.   By the way, has Miguel got his labcoat yet?????  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


Been watchin the waterfowler forum. It's better n a good movie. Sumpin bigs about to happen and there's gonna be bodies everywhere..


----------



## . (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Christmas decorating





blood on the ground said:


> Yep the wife poot ours up last night



That's bad luck before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> That's bad luck before Thanksgiving.


And he thought it was just him....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been watchin the waterfowler forum. It's better n a good movie. Sumpin bigs about to happen and there's gonna be bodies everywhere..





They just don't know when to duck, do they! 



iflyfish said:


> That's bad luck before Thanksgiving.



That's what I always thought too! Don't know what she is thinkin


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 24, 2013)

evening everybody!
Takeout from Outback for dinner tonight.


----------



## . (Nov 24, 2013)

Did I ever tell you all about the time I brought in a fresh cut tree and it had a praying mantis nest in it?  About two days later in the warm house I had a million of them little buggers that hatched out.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> They just don't know when to duck, do they!


Thing is, readin their smart aleck answers and attitudes reminds me of what a pain in the rear that 60 grit fella must have been when he first joined. 



iflyfish said:


> Did I ever tell you all about the time I brought in a fresh cut tree and it had a praying mantis nest in it?  About two days later in the warm house I had a million of them little buggers that hatched out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Did I ever tell you all about the time I brought in a fresh cut tree and it had a praying mantis nest in it?  About two days later in the warm house I had a million of them little buggers that hatched out.



Whoaaaa! Bet that was fun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2013)

Come on 7am !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!



I heard dat, Doc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 24, 2013)

Bout time for a shot of fireball.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 24, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bout time for a shot of fireball.



Tempting!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2013)

Who and why, keep deleting my posts ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 24, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who and why, keep deleting my posts ??





Nevermind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who and why, keep deleting my posts ??


Hey, I was just messing with you...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Come on 7am !!



Not looking forward to 7am here.  Headed to the dr for the blood draw for those you aren't eating right lecture.   Oh well I enjoyed every bite.

Well I have to fast until after the leech but I can have a cup of coffee.    So I might make it a big one


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, I was just messing with you...



violation of the super secret mod button.  No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> violation of the super secret mod button.  No No:


Hey, the jackleg was snoring on his shift again...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

The Waterfowling Forum is gone...

Idiots didn't know when to shut up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

And I don't see a red name on the active list either.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Waterfowling Forum is gone...
> 
> Idiots didn't know when to shut up.




POOF.....and it was GONE!!!    You are right, I guess that some just didn't know what a good thing they had after all.  I only visited that forum a few times and it seemed to be more fussing and fighting over there than any other place.   Heck that is good news to me because I hated duck hunting anyway.

The ONLY Quacker or Quackster that I approve of lives down in Warthen!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> POOF.....and it was GONE!!!    You are right, I guess that some just didn't know what a good thing they had after all.  I only visited that forum a few times and it seemed to be more fussing and fighting over there than any other place.   Heck that is good news to me because I hated duck hunting anyway.
> 
> The ONLY Quacker or Quackster that I approve of lives down in Warthen!!!


The dichotomy of the situation is, most duck hunters I know (and I used to be one) are the nicest easiest to get along with folks in person you'll ever meet, and they'll do anything to help a fella out, short of putting him on their honey hole. Something about giving a waterfowler a keyboard and the ability to type turns them into the most neanderthalic (I just made that one up) idiots on just about any forum out there in cyberspace. The concept of; "if you don't like someone's question simply ignore their post" totally eludes them. The funniest part is watching the public land waterfowlers act as if the spot they hunt has never been found by anyone before, nor will be found by anyone else in the future, as if they have magical powers to be the consummate king of duck hunting that can sniff out public water that no one else will ever find, but God forbid they motor in one morning and someone else has that spot.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2013)

I watched the white screen for an hour and a half this morning and then gave up and did other things instead.  Got to visit my Chiropractor at 8:15 am this morning.  His all female staff does wonders for my back problems.  

OH, before the day gets gone....Happy Monday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  Thankfully, my "crop-dusting" days are finally about over.

Gobblin, I sure hope that you will get a good report such as I did last week.  Heck, I walked out of my cardiologist's office with a big ole smile on my face.  He just told me that the only thing that I needed to do is get more exercise and that is on my agenda.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The dichotomy of the situation is, most duck hunters I know (and I used to be one) are the nicest easiest to get along with folks in person you'll ever meet, and they'll do anything to help a fella out, short of putting him on their honey hole. Something about giving a waterfowler a keyboard and the ability to type turns them into the most neanderthalic (I just made that one up) idiots on just about any forum out there in cyberspace. The concept of; "if you don't like someone's question simply ignore their post" totally eludes them. The funniest part is watching the public land waterfowlers act as if the spot they hunt has never been found by anyone before, nor will be found by anyone else in the future, as if they have magical powers to be the consummate king of duck hunting that can sniff out public water that no one else will ever find, but God forbid they motor in one morning and someone else has that spot.




Hugh, I think that you hit the nail on the head.  I was bored yesterday afternoon and peaked into that forum and the only two things that I remember was one person fussing about those "other" idgets trying to shoot ducks at 80 yards or so and the other fact was someone was mad because someone kept flashing a flashlight warning because he was getting only about 100 yards from their "spot".  Duhhhhh !!!!  

I am wondering if the proper approved "steel shot" was used in the "shooting down" of this duck palace !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Hugh, I think that you hit the nail on the head.  I was bored yesterday afternoon and peaked into that forum and the only two things that I remember was one person fussing about those "other" idgets trying to shoot ducks at 80 yards or so and the other fact was someone was mad because someone kept flashing a flashlight warning because he was getting only about 100 yards from their "spot".  Duhhhhh !!!!
> 
> I am wondering if the proper approved "steel shot" was used in the "shooting down" of this duck palace !!!!



duck palace.   

my cardiologist, tomorrow's appt will say lose wgt. and get more exercise.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Mernin kids, how ya'll is this mernin?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> duck palace.
> 
> my cardiologist, tomorrow's appt will say lose wgt. and get more exercise.


Both of you boys download the Nike + app on your smart phones (if you have a dumb phone nevermind). I use it on my walks (until I came down with this crud) and it does a great job of tracking the mileage, pace etc. etc. etc. Even plots out where you walked / ran on the online version of Nike Running (free account you will set up) 

My last walk last week was just over a 10K (6.58 miles) which was my goal and my next workout was to start working on my speed on the 5k distances, but I never got there because of this junk. 

Although the Fireball does good at putting me to sleep, I'm pretty sure I'll be calling the Dr. today to get an appointment to cure this stuff. Plus my BP prescrip needs refilling. The frustrating part was, my BP was coming down with the exercise, now I've gotta start over.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Both of you boys download the Nike + app on your smart phones (if you have a dumb phone nevermind). I use it on my walks (until I came down with this crud) and it does a great job of tracking the mileage, pace etc. etc. etc. Even plots out where you walked / ran on the online version of Nike Running (free account you will set up)
> 
> My last walk last week was just over a 10K (6.58 miles) which was my goal and my next workout was to start working on my speed on the 5k distances, but I never got there because of this junk.
> 
> Although the Fireball does good at putting me to sleep, I'm pretty sure I'll be calling the Dr. today to get an appointment to cure this stuff. Plus my BP prescrip needs refilling. The frustrating part was, my BP was coming down with the exercise, now I've gotta start over.



Do you need a hug lilfeller


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Happy Monday morning ladies and gents


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Morning all. Three day week, gonna be cooking one of those away. So that means its going to be a busy two days.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Do you need a hug lilfeller


Yes, will you come give me one, or three...


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

anyone lay a deer down this weekend?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Yeah I did . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Who's yo Diddy ??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

shuggums?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

I didn't even notice!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> shuggums?



  "GO KEEBS, GO KEEBS"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Been watchin the waterfowler forum. It's better n a good movie. Sumpin bigs about to happen and there's gonna be bodies everywhere..



Yup.  Idjits abound everywhere, no worse than the PF or the Spirtual Forum...




gobbleinwoods said:


> Not looking forward to 7am here.  Headed to the dr for the blood draw for those you aren't eating right lecture.   Oh well I enjoyed every bite.
> 
> Well I have to fast until after the leech but I can have a cup of coffee.    So I might make it a big one




Good luck to ya bro !!




Miguel Cervantes said:


> The Waterfowling Forum is gone...
> 
> Idiots didn't know when to shut up.




Yeah, no one saw that coming. They've also closed the PF and Spirtual Forum in the past. 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> POOF.....and it was GONE!!!    You are right, I guess that some just didn't know what a good thing they had after all.  I only visited that forum a few times and it seemed to be more fussing and fighting over there than any other place.   Heck that is good news to me because I hated duck hunting anyway.
> 
> The ONLY Quacker or Quackster that I approve of lives down in Warthen!!!




I don't live IN Warthen, I live in the MON . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> The dichotomy of the situation is, most duck hunters I know (and I used to be one) are the nicest easiest to get along with folks in person you'll ever meet, and they'll do anything to help a fella out, short of putting him on their honey hole. Something about giving a waterfowler a keyboard and the ability to type turns them into the most neanderthalic (I just made that one up) idiots on just about any forum out there in cyberspace. The concept of; "if you don't like someone's question simply ignore their post" totally eludes them. The funniest part is watching the public land waterfowlers act as if the spot they hunt has never been found by anyone before, nor will be found by anyone else in the future, as if they have magical powers to be the consummate king of duck hunting that can sniff out public water that no one else will ever find, but God forbid they motor in one morning and someone else has that spot.





Hugh, I USED to be a hardcore waterfowler, been at it for 30+ years, lemme tell ya sumpin bro, even in my younger years, there's NO way I'd arrive the day/night before/ set out dekes/ and expect somebody to respect "my space."

Nowadays, I've got a few Woody holes, and some diver holes, but lemme tell ya, there ain't nuttin like being delivered to the blind in Arkie, where you have to take 2 steps and you're in the blind killin green heads!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes, will you come give me one, or three...



Now you have gone and made things awkward....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup.  Idjits abound everywhere, no worse than the PF or the Spirtual Forum...



That is where you are incorrect. Politics and Religion have always been contentious topics where opinions vary and debate is the norm. Both of those forums are defined as debate and discussion forums. The Waterfowling forum, just like other hunting and fishing forums does have parameters for constructive discussion, but not for the immature, visceral and constant degradation of other hunters just because they asked a question out of pure lack of experience. I have seen a multitude of folks over the years come into the deer hunting forum and state they are new to hunting, never done it before, and wanted info on where to get started. Typically the responses are civil and stay within bounds. 

Bottom line for a duck hunter is (if they ever get the chance in here again) if you don't like someone's question, stay out of their thread. 

This PSA was brought to you by your friendly neighborhood weather nerd. Oh, and get your bread, milk and beer today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Now you have gone and made things awkward....


You skeered Quasimodo?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Are you to good to speak to me.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> "GO KEEBS, GO KEEBS"





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


Mernin'!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You skeered Quasimodo?



One armers


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is where you are incorrect. Politics and Religion have always been contentious topics where opinions vary and debate is the norm. Both of those forums are defined as debate and discussion forums. The Waterfowling forum, just like other hunting and fishing forums does have parameters for constructive discussion, but not for the immature, visceral and constant degradation of other hunters just because they asked a question out of pure lack of experience. I have seen a multitude of folks over the years come into the deer hunting forum and state they are new to hunting, never done it before, and wanted info on where to get started. Typically the responses are civil and stay within bounds.
> 
> Bottom line for a duck hunter is (if they ever get the chance in here again) if you don't like someone's question, stay out of their thread.
> 
> This PSA was brought to you by your friendly neighborhood weather nerd. Oh, and get your bread, milk and beer today.






ME, incorrect ???  NEVA !!  You fluffied up, crippled former shell of a MAN .
See my sig line Miggie, that includes you.



Okay, so mebbe I'm delusional after being up for entirely too long . .



Good morning/night friends !!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C.+?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ME, incorrect ???  NEVA !!  You fluffied up, crippled former shell of a MAN .
> See my sig line Miggie, that includes you.
> 
> 
> ...


Get some sleep grandpa.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Are you to good to speak to me.....



Maybee







Mornin Blood


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> One armers


Whatchu gonna be doin wif dat other arm? 

Oh, and don't let Mrs. Hawtnet get to you. She always ignores me. You get used to it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

I saw one doe Sat. My next hunt will involve my 17 or 22 and i'll be killin Racoons. They like my feeder a lil too much.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I saw one doe Sat. My next hunt will involve my 17 or 22 and i'll be killin Racoons. They like my feeder a lil too much.


I'm curious about sumpin and it pertains to you SOWEGA folk. If y'all quit feedin the deer corn do y'all think they'll move to another state or something? Seems like a guaranteed way to get more hogs, racoons and squirrels than anything... Not bein sarcastic, we just don't do it much up here. Seems to be plenty for them to eat already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Mornin.....what day is it?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr



 I was reading and knitting……...



Hooked On Quack said:


> Hugh, I USED to be a hardcore waterfowler, been at it for 30+ years, lemme tell ya sumpin bro, even in my younger years, there's NO way I'd arrive the day/night before/ set out dekes/ and expect somebody to respect "my space."
> 
> Nowadays, I've got a few Woody holes, and some diver holes, but lemme tell ya, there ain't nuttin like being delivered to the blind in Arkie, where you have to take 2 steps and you're in the blind killin green heads!!



My hubby's got  trip planned for Feb. I can't wait to get some of those Snows. 



Keebs said:


> I didn't even notice!!!!!!





Mornin!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin




Mornin!



No school this week!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....what day is it?


2day...........DUHHHH.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 2day...........DUHHHH.



Whewwww......thought it was yes2day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

I just had a big ol bowl of deer chilly


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whatchu gonna be doin wif dat other arm?
> 
> Oh, and don't let Mrs. Hawtnet get to you. She always ignores me. You get used to it.



Say WHaaaaaa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I just had a big ol bowl of deer chilly





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Say WHaaaaaa


Careful Mandy, BOG's gonna start crop dusting any minute now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Careful Mandy, BOG's gonna start crop dusting any minute now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03+......HI!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

yall know Mrs H is still on cloud 15 from the Ga win this weekend.  She will be back down to earth late Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

.....aaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd we're live folks!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Dang....where'd everybody go?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> .....aaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd we're live folks!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979


You too!!! Can't we get Thanksgiving over with first??


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You too!!! Can't we get Thanksgiving over with first??



NO!! I was goin' to wait until I realized Turkey Day wasn't until the end of the month. We wouldn't have enough participants if we waited!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> NO!! I was goin' to wait until I realized Turkey Day wasn't until the end of the month. We wouldn't have enough participants if we waited!


3 days?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm curious about sumpin and it pertains to you SOWEGA folk. If y'all quit feedin the deer corn do y'all think they'll move to another state or something? Seems like a guaranteed way to get more hogs, racoons and squirrels than anything... Not bein sarcastic, we just don't do it much up here. Seems to be plenty for them to eat already.


Well, lets see. Its a squirrel feeder. So any deer , coons, or coyotes that come around it i shoot. 


blood on the ground said:


> I just had a big ol bowl of deer chilly



That sounds good.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> 3 days?



Hush it, man....I've already had the very same argument with the Mr. all week. The kids have been BEGGING to put up the tree, but Scrooge says "no" every time they ask. This is the only Christmas related thing I control. 

So.....it's happenin'


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> .....aaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd we're live folks!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979







Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....where'd everybody go?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Mornin!No school this week!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall know Mrs H is still on cloud 15 from the Ga win this weekend.  She will be back down to earth late Tuesday afternoon.


You know me tooooooo well. 


Sugar Plum said:


> .....aaaaannnnnnnnnnddddddddd we're live folks!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8275979#post8275979


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

I'll check in later....it's the Mr.'s Birthday today. Gotta be nice to him or somethin'.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Dang....where'd everybody go?


Iz here, still slow typing!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> You too!!! Can't we get Thanksgiving over with first??


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> I'll check in later....it's the Mr.'s Birthday today. Gotta be nice to him or somethin'.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

I sure miss them blazin temps we had back in July and August


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss them blazin temps we had back in July and August



Me toooooooo! I HATE cold weather. It's so boring.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


>



 I know, but I wasn't gonna say nuttin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm curious about sumpin and it pertains to you SOWEGA folk. If y'all quit feedin the deer corn do y'all think they'll move to another state or something? Seems like a guaranteed way to get more hogs, racoons and squirrels than anything... Not bein sarcastic, we just don't do it much up here. Seems to be plenty for them to eat already.



Miguel, I have never shot a deer over corn.  Put it out since it was legal and had deer walk right past it to eat out of food plot, acorns, etc.  99% of my pictures over corn are at night.  IMO it really doesnt help much if any.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel, I have never shot a deer over corn.  Put it out since it was legal and had deer walk right past it to eat out of food plot, acorns, etc.  99% of my pictures over corn are at night.  IMO it really doesnt help much if any.


I agree. My personal experience is it feeds way many more critters than deer.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss them blazin temps we had back in July and August



me two, to, too, 2


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss them blazin temps we had back in July and August


Admit it. You're gonna be on your roof tonight in nuthin but your nanner slang.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I sure miss them blazin temps we had back in July and August





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me toooooooo! I HATE cold weather. It's so boring.


you juss miss your pool 


Jeff C. said:


> I know, but I wasn't gonna say nuttin!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Well at least the wind aint blowing 40 mph. Morning youngins and hdm03.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Mernin KyD


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Deer season done up here. Guess I am gonna have to get me one of them muskets if I want to hunt anymore, been thinking bout it anyway.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

mernin', y'all!
trying to finish up an early work day and may go climb a tree this evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well at least the wind aint blowing 40 mph. Morning youngins and hdm03.



Mornin Pops!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> mernin', y'all!
> trying to finish up an early work day and may go climb a tree this evening.



Howdy Bammer!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Never stops amazing me how a strangers smile can change your whole day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> me two, to, too, 2


I'm just kidding, cold weather is my favorite!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Admit it. You're gonna be on your roof tonight in nuthin but your nanner slang.



Pics on the way!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never stops amazing me how a strangers smile can change your whole day.



Did you get locked up again?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hey KyDawg


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get locked up again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Headin to Flarduh early Wednesday moanin.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8276179#post8276179


Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get locked up again?



yes... that wasnt you looking at me was it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8276179#post8276179
> 
> 
> Let's see how this one goes.



That will be an interesting 1 there


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yes... that wasnt you looking at me was it?



No!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8276179#post8276179
> 
> 
> Let's see how this one goes.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That will be an interesting 1 there



Nope.....it will be short-lived.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hey KyDawg



Is that you hdm03. That is you aint it?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> No!



Its ok feller, id deny it too


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

Gone already


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8276179#post8276179
> 
> 
> Let's see how this one goes.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> That will be an interesting 1 there





gobbleinwoods said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....it will be short-lived.



It's gone already!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Gone already



Dang Im slow this morning!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dang Im slow this morning!



its ok, you tried


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope.....it will be short-lived.





turtlebug said:


> Gone already





Crickett said:


> It's gone already!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

I just reloaded with chilly!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

This weekend I finally got to Zero in both of my guns again.  Sent 25 rounds down range total between myself and letting a young man shoot his first high powered rifle.  Discovered I'm alot more steady when laying down but my shoulder cant handle the recoil as well.  
Shot the guns Saturday around 11 and my cotton pickin shoulder is still tender.    At 100 yards the ol' 308 did have 3 holes touching.  Thats a best for me.  No excuses for missing another deer this year


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This weekend I finally got to Zero in both of my guns again.  Sent 25 rounds down range total between myself and letting a young man shoot his first high powered rifle.  Discovered I'm alot more steady when laying down but my shoulder cant handle the recoil as well.
> Shot the guns Saturday around 11 and my cotton pickin shoulder is still tender.    At 100 yards the ol' 308 did have 3 holes touching.  Thats a best for me.  No excuses for missing another deer this year


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This weekend I finally got to Zero in both of my guns again.  Sent 25 rounds down range total between myself and letting a young man shoot his first high powered rifle.  Discovered I'm alot more steady when laying down but my shoulder cant handle the recoil as well.
> Shot the guns Saturday around 11 and my cotton pickin shoulder is still tender.    At 100 yards the ol' 308 did have 3 holes touching.  Thats a best for me.  No excuses for missing another deer this year






I fired off some rounds saturday too! I love the smell of gun powder!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

<------- Sausage and biskits.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

tilapia (sp?) and wild rice


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs is racking up demerits today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett+


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

Y'all are so bad!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Crickett+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is racking up demerits today!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Y'all are so bad!



Like Mrs Hawtnet's sigline.....we might be bad, but we good at it


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

Well CNN just made Christmas shopping for the majority of the male drivelers easy enough. 

http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/22/tech/innovation/apparently-this-matters-shreddies/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is racking up demerits today!



couldn't happen to a nicer MaHen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



I'm deducting (-) dribbler points from her today....MUD too, for lack of sufficient dribble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well CNN just made Christmas shopping for the majority of the male drivelers easy enough.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/22/tech/innovation/apparently-this-matters-shreddies/index.html?hpt=hp_c3



No necessita here......mine are vented already!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm finding all kinda funnies today. 

Go to TMZ.com and watch the James Franco & Seth Rogen -- Mock Kanye and Kim Kardashian's Music Video 

I posted it on my FB page too. It's    

Caution though: Strong offensive language (It's Kanye West, you expected decent?)


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm deducting (-) dribbler points from her today....MUD too, for lack of sufficient dribble.



If youd like i can easily take up where they are slacking.  My mind runs on endlessly about nothing


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> If youd like i can easily take up where they are slacking.  My mind runs on endlessly about nothing



= Dribble


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

deduct points from mrs H.  she put the brakes onthe fun with the waterfowl question


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

No kiddin'


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

oh well


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

let's talk about duck hunting


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?



to, too, two, 2 in a row.  You go Little feller


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> deduct points from mrs H.  she put the brakes onthe fun with the waterfowl question





hdm03 said:


> No kiddin'



I sorry


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thank you



No problem at all.  Happy to do it.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thank you





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I sorry



No you're not


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> No you're not


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

pm sent.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

I nap sure would be nice about right now


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I nap sure would be nice about right now




shhhhh.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I nap sure would be nice about right now



Do you get that on a I pad?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I nap sure would be nice about right now





Jeff C. said:


> shhhhh.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Why does the singer and drummer look so angry? They need to smile, smiles are GUDD


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs is racking up demerits today!


 say what????????????


turtlebug said:


> Well CNN just made Christmas shopping for the majority of the male drivelers easy enough.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/22/tech/innovation/apparently-this-matters-shreddies/index.html?hpt=hp_c3





gobbleinwoods said:


> couldn't happen to a nicer MaHen.





Jeff C. said:


> I'm deducting (-) dribbler points from her today....MUD too, for lack of sufficient dribble.


doofus, turn about is fair play when you're off workin den!


mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why does the singer and drummer look so angry? They need to smile, smiles are GUDD


they the heavy metal part of da band, dude!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> say what????????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doofus huh? Take this, -25 pts.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Why does the singer and drummer look so angry? They need to smile, smiles are GUDD


They'z head bangers dude.


Jeff C. said:


>





Keebs said:


> they the heavy metal part of da band, dude!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> they the heavy metal part of da band, dude!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> They'z head bangers dude.



sistaz fo sho


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Just what I thought.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Just what I thought.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Going to town, anyone need something?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> doofus huh? Take this, -25 pts.









 brang it bigbouy!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They'z head bangers dude.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sistaz fo sho


 dat's right!


KyDawg said:


> Just what I thought.


No No: bet it ain't!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to town, anyone need something?


Yep, reese cups and a 12pack, thanks!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

2 coke zeros please


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Evan Williams Egg Nog please.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evan Williams Egg Nog please.



 Evan Williams is the debil!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

I get it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evan Williams Egg Nog please.


GOOD choice!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Evan Williams is the debil!!


not if ya sip it & not slurp it with a straw!


hdm03 said:


> I get it.


 really?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

^^^BBQ Viener Sarsages.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> ^^^BBQ Viener Sarsages.



Themz good!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

nasty


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Themz good!






hdm03 said:


> nasty


Not yet. Give it about 30 minutes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> nasty


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> brang it bigbouy!










<-----Keebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Keebs






Boom


Do you want it



Boom




Do you need it



BOOOOOOOOOOM !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Keebs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not yet. Give it about 30 minutes.


     Go update the weather. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Boom
> 
> 
> Do you want it
> ...



What up, Doc?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <-----Keebs


 You promised you had deleted this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Well CNN just made Christmas shopping for the majority of the male drivelers easy enough.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2013/11/22/tech/innovation/apparently-this-matters-shreddies/index.html?hpt=hp_c3


Well whats the point if ya cant share em


Jeff C. said:


> doofus huh? Take this, -25 pts.






hdm03 said:


> I get it.






Alright, Tbug will get a kick out of this. The ole lady and daughter met me at work so we could get a bite to eat for lunch. I asked what they wanted when Lil miss Co Co answered  "bbq" rather quickly. Within two seconds she lets out a scream and i look over at her like she's crazy when i noticed she was looking down. She says "Aaaagghhhhh, i have on my bedroom slippers" 

 Needless to say she made us go to a drive thru so she wouldnt have to go inside That Angry whopper from BurgerKing with the jal.. is pretty ole good.
When i saw doofus with the slippers i thought about Tbug wearing two diff. colored shoes to work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You promised you had deleted this picture!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Oooops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I was gonna clean that up later I promise.   Thank you for getting it first


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> What up, Doc?




Thankin 'bout drankin . . . How you holding up bro ?? 





mudracing101 said:


> Well whats the point if ya cant share em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well whats the point if ya cant share em
> 
> 
> 
> ...





You shoulda told her to jus step on da heels!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well whats the point if ya cant share em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's young enough, she coulda gotten away wiff it. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I was gonna clean that up later I promise.   Thank you for getting it first



Yeah right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thankin 'bout drankin . . . How you holding up bro ??



It'll have to do!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> She's young enough, she coulda gotten away wiff it.
> 
> 
> Yeah right.



No, shes got to where she dont even want to go to the dixie bay for me if her nose is shiney If her clothes aint pretty and her hair done she gets bent out of shape.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright, Tbug will get a kick out of this. The ole lady and daughter met me at work so we could get a bite to eat for lunch. I asked what they wanted when Lil miss Co Co answered  "bbq" rather quickly. Within two seconds she lets out a scream and i look over at her like she's crazy when i noticed she was looking down. She says "Aaaagghhhhh, i have on my bedroom slippers"
> 
> Needless to say she made us go to a drive thru so she wouldnt have to go inside That Angry whopper from BurgerKing with the jal.. is pretty ole good.
> When i saw doofus with the slippers i thought about Tbug wearing two diff. colored shoes to work.


 lawd have mercy that chile!


Jeff C. said:


> Oooops!


  I'm sooooo embarrassed!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hfh??


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Hdm03?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

i let ya have it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, shes got to where she dont even want to go to the dixie bay for me if her nose is shiney If her clothes aint pretty and her hair done she gets bent out of shape.



Aint a thing in the world wrong with that. 

Ask Chris about me ironing my shirt before we went fishing when we were first married.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i let ya have it



Thanks ole pal.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, shes got to where she dont even want to go to the dixie bay for me if her nose is shiney If her clothes aint pretty and her hair done she gets bent out of shape.


Mud, be GLAD she cares about how she looks, so many of them don't!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint a thing in the world wrong with that.
> 
> Ask Chris about me ironing my shirt before we went fishing when we were first married.



I guess i just dont understand why some people have to prep to look good before they leave the house. It just comes natural for me i guess


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go update the weather.


Listen hear youngun. You gonna be bossin me around we gotta make some arrangements.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess i just dont understand why some people have to prep to look good before they leave the house. It just comes natural for me i guess





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Listen hear youngun. You gonna be bossin me around we gotta make some arrangements.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess i just dont understand why some people have to prep to look good before they leave the house. It just comes natural for me i guess


It comes "natural" for ALL men. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Listen hear youngun. You gonna be bossin me around we gotta make some arrangements.



Yes sir.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Listen hear youngun. You gonna be bossin me around we gotta make some arrangements.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 25, 2013)

Monday down. Two more to go. 


I'ma gonna go home and build a big ol fire

Might check back in later. It's not like I'm gonna be spending any time outside.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

WAIT!!! what happened to rocket man?!?!?!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I guess i just dont understand why some people have to prep to look good before they leave the house. It just comes natural for me i guess



it tough being naturally purdy aint it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> No, shes got to where she dont even want to go to the dixie bay for me if her nose is shiney If her clothes aint pretty and her hair done she gets bent out of shape.





You should be proud that she takes so much pride in herself.


Dawn and I get dressed up to go to Walmart.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

4 more hours to go


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Monday down. Two more to go.
> 
> 
> I'ma gonna go home and build a big ol fire
> ...


Bye Mrs. Hawtnet


havin_fun_huntin said:


> it tough being naturally purdy aint it


Preach it Brother.


Hooked On Quack said:


> You should be proud that she takes so much pride in herself.
> 
> 
> Dawn and I get dressed up to go to Walmart.


I'm glad some people do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint a thing in the world wrong with that.
> 
> Ask Chris about me ironing my shirt before we went fishing when we were first married.





Keebs said:


> Mud, be GLAD she cares about how she looks, so many of them don't!




Oh Laaaaaaawd, the ladies and I agree on sumpin, guess I'm getting all Alan Alda on ya . .




mudracing101 said:


> I guess i just dont understand why some people have to prep to look good before they leave the house. It just comes natural for me i guess





It's a curse bro, waking up EVERY mornin lookin FINE !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Going to town, anyone need something?





Keebs said:


> brang it bigbouy!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, reese cups and a 12pack, thanks!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> 2 coke zeros please





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evan Williams Egg Nog please.



Anyone notice Gobble hasnt returned with our goodies?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Ya'll ever seen a dog lock in his front end and drag his hind end across the ground .... Sure wish I could do that!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll ever seen a dog lock in his front end and drag his hind end across the ground .... Sure wish I could do that!


I do it all the time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Monday down. Two more to go.
> 
> 
> I'ma gonna go home and build a big ol fire
> ...



It is colder than a brass monkey's umm,,,,,well,,,,,,,,it's dang cold out there.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Monday down. Two more to go.
> 
> 
> I'ma gonna go home and build a big ol fire
> ...


 dang, where'd the day go???????


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh Laaaaaaawd, the ladies and I agree on sumpin, guess I'm getting all Alan Alda on ya . .
> It's a curse bro, waking up EVERY mornin lookin FINE !!!


You do good 'ery now & then..............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone notice Gobble hasnt returned with our goodies?


he sho ain't...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

cancel my order customer just brought me 2 coke zeros, hes my hero fer the day


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll ever seen a dog lock in his front end and drag his hind end across the ground .... Sure wish I could do that!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do it all the time...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Gotta go get my truck and daughter's car emissions test here in a bit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta go get my truck and daughter's car emissions test here in a bit



Never had to have 1 of those.   I recon thats a North Ga thing?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Its getting close to bon fire weather.  Time to start saving the pallets from work instead of giving them away


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Anyone have any tips for splitting wood from a gum tree


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Never had to have 1 of those.   I recon thats a North Ga thing?



Metro ATL thing:

http://adamgoldfein.com/do-you-need-an-emissions-test-for-your-vehicle/


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Anyone have any tips for splitting wood from a gum tree



A splitter.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its getting close to bon fire weather.  Time to start saving the pallets from work instead of giving them away


I got some you can have.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Live from da tree!
Its cold and windy. Forgot both my candy and water. Will update as time allows!
Tweety bird!
Sqwerrel!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Its cold and windy. Forgot both my candy and water. Will update as time allows!
> Tweety bird!
> Sqwerrel!


I'm sittin here in da warm house tryin to figure out the over/under on how long a certain waterfowler is going to remain a member..

This is better than pro wrasslin..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> A splitter.


Thats cheating


Miguel Cervantes said:


> I got some you can have.



Thanks for the offer but I get in plenty at work.  Just gotta find a friend that will burn them at their place.  I refuse to have them at the house.  To much metal to clean up.  That and idjits running in and out of the house when we have a get together.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm sittin here in da warm house tryin to figure out the over/under on how long a certain waterfowler is going to remain a member..
> 
> This is better than pro wrasslin..



Something had to change. Maybe this will convince some but I just don't know.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats cheating
> 
> 
> Thanks for the offer but I get in plenty at work.  Just gotta find a friend that will burn them at their place.  I refuse to have them at the house.  To much metal to clean up.  That and idjits running in and out of the house when we have a get together.


 You can save them up for MudsKeebFest!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You can save them up for MudsKeebFest!!!



No No: its the Keebstober fest remember


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Waiting on daughter to call to meet her @ emissions garage, Jag and dogs snoozing, need coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Something had to change. Maybe this will convince some but I just don't know.


I'm talkin about the new round of volley's in the campfire. They didn't have a forum to argue in, so they brought it to the deer forum,,,,it got moved to the campfire and CB proceeded to bow up again....

Only difference between that boy and a hognose snake is eventually the snake knows when to roll over and play dead.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: its the Keebstober fest remember


No No: nope, nope, nope!No No:


Jeff C. said:


> Waiting on daughter to call to meet her @ emissions garage, Jag and dogs snoozing, need coffee


hey Chief??


























































_WAKE UP!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Waiting on daughter to call to meet her @ emissions garage, Jag and dogs snoozing, need coffee



Dogs dont like coffee gives em mud butts


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Hfh said mud butts


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> brang it bigbouy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got them,  when are you picking them up?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

That made me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Toot


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

excuse me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

carefull HDM, might soil yourself


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm talkin about the new round of volley's in the campfire. They didn't have a forum to argue in, so they brought it to the deer forum,,,,it got moved to the campfire and CB proceeded to bow up again....
> 
> Only difference between that boy and a hognose snake is eventually the snake knows when to roll over and play dead.



I've got limited service out here so cant look around much. Just glad to be here in a tree.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 25, 2013)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

sorry hdm you got 2 and mud has 1 today, I couldnt pass up then chance...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 25, 2013)

Okay lime is spread now it is time to go to the field with deer on the agenda.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Three big bowls of deer chilly in one day is a no no!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> got them,  when are you picking them up?


 be by shortly! thank ya kindly!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> kang?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Okay lime is spread now it is time to go to the field with deer on the agenda.


good luck!!!!!!


blood on the ground said:


> Three big bowls of deer chilly in one day is a no no!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Windy day on a cotton field. Everything is looking like a deer.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Its cold and windy. Forgot both my candy and water. Will update as time allows!
> Tweety bird!
> Sqwerrel!


Good luck, if you have that unlucky rabbits foot Sugar gave you last year throw it away and shoot a squirrel, might undo the voodoo.



Keebs said:


> You can save them up for MudsKeebFest!!!






havin_fun_huntin said:


> kang?





hdm03 said:


> Mud?



Dang, i just left and come back , y'all on a new page.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Ya'll ever seen a dog lock in his front end and drag his hind end across the ground .... Sure wish I could do that!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> I do it all the time...



No No:




rhbama3 said:


> Live from da tree!
> Its cold and windy. Forgot both my candy and water. Will update as time allows!
> Tweety bird!
> Sqwerrel!




Pack yo stuff and git, Pookie LFT . . .




hdm03 said:


> That made me giggle





Toot.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Windy day on a cotton field. Everything is looking like a deer.



Ever wonder why deer seem to love a cotton field so much?  I always figured its cause they felt hidden in it.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:Pack yo stuff and git, Pookie LFT . . .


  I wasn't gonna bring that up........... you looked at a radar?!?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No No:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

BBL! Headin to meet daughter....y'all have a good'un!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BBL! Headin to meet daughter....y'all have a good'un!


 later Chief!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebss, i been meaning to tell ya.  Love the new avatar


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

I just saw a 4 point jog scross the cotton field! Woohoo! All tjose hours of wstching swamp people and duck dynasty are paying off. Now if I can just get something to walk out that I can actually shoot at....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebss, i been meaning to tell ya.  Love the new avatar


thank ya!


rhbama3 said:


> I just saw a 4 point jog scross the cotton field! Woohoo! All tjose hours of wstching swamp people and duck dynasty are paying off. Now if I can just get something to walk out that I can actually shoot at....


 maybe, just maybe if you git one, I will too this year!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 25, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BBL! Headin to meet daughter....y'all have a good'un!


later


Keebs said:


> thank ya!
> 
> maybe, just maybe if you git one, I will too this year!!!!!!



I think this afternoon would be a great afternoon to see some deer. I just aint going to be off in time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs, I vote me and you meet up at Muds wednesday and choot some deers...


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> later
> 
> 
> I think this afternoon would be a great afternoon to see some deer. I just aint going to be off in time.


Me neither, you 'bout ready??????


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, I vote me and you meet up at Muds wednesday and choot some deers...


 sounds mahvelous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Me neither, you 'bout ready??????
> 
> sounds mahvelous!!!!!!!!!



 now I get to infiltrate.. I mean find... I mean drive yall around on the farm


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Definitely a good sign. Saw a deer, fox, and now a drov es of doves. Wind is switling bad though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> I just saw a 4 point jog scross the cotton field! Woohoo! All tjose hours of wstching swamp people and duck dynasty are paying off. Now if I can just get something to walk out that I can actually shoot at....





Whistle Pookie, stop 'em their tracks and choot'em!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

2 more hrs then its home to a house full of Yankees from Miami!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 more hrs then its home to a house full of Yankees from Miami!



You sound super excited


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Shot fired!!!
Long shot at a doe. Got a good high kick and saw her run into the woods. Gonna wsit a few and then go after her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Shot fired!!!
> Long shot at a doe. Got a good high kick and saw her run into the woods. Gonna wsit a few and then go after her.



  grats.   hopefully we see pics soon


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Shot fired!!!
> Long shot at a doe. Got a good high kick and saw her run into the woods. Gonna wsit a few and then go after her.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Shot fired!!!
> Long shot at a doe. Got a good high kick and saw her run into the woods. Gonna wsit a few and then go after her.


Hope you nailed her.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Bama ain't updated... shucks


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

The good news is: i found my deer. The bad news is: It was a buck with broken off antlers. one inch long and snapped off on one side and the whole antler was gone leaving a hole even with the scalp on the other. 
He came out at 5:45 with a smaller deer at 160-170 yards, so i thought it was a big doe and a yearling.  He made it about 20 yards inside the treelne before piling up.
Hate it, and hope the LO will forgive me for the screw-up. I'm just sick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The good news is: i found my deer. The bad news is: It was a buck with broken off antlers. one inch long and snapped off on one side and the whole antler was gone leaving a hole even with the scalp on the other.
> He came out at 5:45 with a smaller deer at 160-170 yards, so i thought it was a big doe and a yearling.  He made it about 20 yards inside the treelne before piling up.
> Hate it, and hope the LO will forgive me for the screw-up. I'm just sick.



It'll still eat just fine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Who turned out the lights?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

HOLY COW!!!! That boy went down in flames, in a record time...


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HOLY COW!!!! That boy went down in flames, in a record time...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


The idjits arguing over the now "closed" waterfowler forum over in the campfire. One of em unloaded on Elfiii. It was like watchin the Hindenberg blow up........


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The idjits arguing over the now "closed" waterfowler forum over in the campfire. One of em unloaded on Elfiii. It was like watchin the Hindenberg blow up........



 And I put MY 2 cents in & got totally "ignored"!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The idjits arguing over the now "closed" waterfowler forum over in the campfire. One of em unloaded on Elfiii. It was like watchin the Hindenberg blow up........



Rob went out the same way, but with Handgunhtr, or however it's spelled...he knew it was comin' so he went out in a blaze


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

2 down over there. They're droppin like flies, flys, pesky little bugs that fly.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

Lots of feathers on the water tonight.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Lots of feathers on the water tonight.


I might just stay up and see if they make it a triple before the nights out.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Guess I'd better quit stirrin' the pot before they cut me loose, too!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Grats again on the deer. Bama. Don't be upset u were blessed with a deer.  Something like that u couldn't help.  Will eat Good!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Gonna go take a nap. Til 8am. Sees y'all tomorrow.


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 25, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Grats again on the deer. Bama. Don't be upset u were blessed with a deer.  Something like that u couldn't help.  Will eat Good!!



Thanks, hfh!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Thanks, hfh!



Ah! Forgot to congratulate you!!! You weren't carryin' that rabbit's foot with you by any chance, were ya? 

Mmmmmmmmm backstraps!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The good news is: i found my deer. The bad news is: It was a buck with broken off antlers. one inch long and snapped off on one side and the whole antler was gone leaving a hole even with the scalp on the other.
> He came out at 5:45 with a smaller deer at 160-170 yards, so i thought it was a big doe and a yearling.  He made it about 20 yards inside the treelne before piling up.
> Hate it, and hope the LO will forgive me for the screw-up. I'm just sick.


Dagnabbit, Wobbert, YOU GOT A DEER!!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 25, 2013)

Evening youngins, ground covered with that white stuff up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 25, 2013)

Sugar Plum said:


> Guess I'd better quit stirrin' the pot before they cut me loose, too!!





Ain`t nobody gonna bother you.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Kyd keep it.. idjits here can't drive on that stuf
f.. 
Keebs I will reply in the am.. on wifes phone...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 25, 2013)

Nic in the driveler this late.. I'm skeered


----------



## Sugar Plum (Nov 25, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Ain`t nobody gonna bother you.



With you watchin' over me, they sure ain't! 

Hope you're warm down that way, Nick!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 25, 2013)

Yankees !!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Nov 25, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> The good news is: i found my deer. The bad news is: It was a buck with broken off antlers. one inch long and snapped off on one side and the whole antler was gone leaving a hole even with the scalp on the other.
> He came out at 5:45 with a smaller deer at 160-170 yards, so i thought it was a big doe and a yearling.  He made it about 20 yards inside the treelne before piling up.
> Hate it, and hope the LO will forgive me for the screw-up. I'm just sick.


Congrats Robert!!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 25, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The idjits arguing over the now "closed" waterfowler forum over in the campfire. One of em unloaded on Elfiii. It was like watchin the Hindenberg blow up........





 I'm slow today! Just can't keep up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Yankees !!!!


I'm thinkin bout cookin up some puerco e huevo's to go on a tortilla for breakfast. You'ont one?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'm thinkin bout cookin up some puerco e huevo's to go on a tortilla for breakfast. You'ont one?



NO!!!!








two would be nice however.  

Cold rain warm coffee


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok, wrapped another job up and emailed it off. Time to cook up some brefuss before I head to the Dr to get him to turn this sinus spigot off.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

4 hrs of sleep and back on the job for another 12 1/2 ......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

Three eggs, 1/4 red bell pepper chopped, a couple tablespoons of chopped zucchini squarsh, a couple tablespoons of some leftover baked cheekun chopped, a dash or 10 of Cholula sauce, whisk it all up real good and scramble in a pan. Heat up to, too, two tortillas, put the egg mix in both, add cheese and some salsa, roll em up and ............ HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Three eggs, 1/4 red bell pepper chopped, a couple tablespoons of chopped zucchini squarsh, a couple tablespoons of some leftover baked cheekun chopped, a dash or 10 of Cholula sauce, whisk it all up real good and scramble in a pan. Heat up to, too, two tortillas, put the egg mix in both, add cheese and some salsa, roll em up and ............ HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY..



That sounds moochO bwayneO!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Morning folks.  You too B-o-t-g


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

busy morning.  pecan pie--check,  whole wheat loaf bread--check, 8 egg quiche with bacon, mushrooms and onions in oven--check  now b'fast

sour dough cheese toast with fried egg and bacon.  happy camper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

The idjit waterfowlers are still at it this morning...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel quit picking on them poor fellers.  You messing with them is worse then putting a Tbone in front of a dog.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel quit picking on them poor fellers.  You messing with them is worse then putting a Tbone in front of a dog.



Well, it is the campfire. I bet Billy could teach them a thang or two, too, to, 2........


----------



## . (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The idjit waterfowlers are still at it this morning...



The moderators are too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Billys da man!!  
Just wondering what the record is for a member causing other members to get banned by antagonizing them...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> The moderators are too.



Quit killin my fun!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

OyVey................ mornin ya'll.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Good morning Y'all. Got lots to do today. Bama , congrats on your deer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> OyVey................ mornin ya'll.............


Happy Hanukkah....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning Y'all. Got lots to do today. Bama , congrats on your deer!!


 me too!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Happy Hanukkah....


OyVey..................


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

morning kids


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

I just got banded from across the creek. 

Stupid thing is, I haven't posted over there, maybe once in the last two years. I guess Ryan thought I was being nosey about his  concerning the waterfowl forum. I've logged in and read that forum almost every day for years just never have much to say. 

Logged in last night and read but couldn't log in this morning. Told me I was banned til 2015.  


My widdle feewins are so torn to shreds.  

Some folks can't see past their overinflated egos. 

Poor thing, probably still ticked off over trying to tell me off about my neighbor's dog on Facebook when he didn't know what in the devil he was talking about.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just got banded from across the creek.
> 
> Stupid thing is, I haven't posted over there, maybe once in the last two years. I guess Ryan thought I was being nosey about his  concerning the waterfowl forum. I've logged in and read that forum almost every day for years just never have much to say.
> 
> ...


They are a unique little bunch of idjits aren't they?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just got banded from across the creek.
> 
> Stupid thing is, I haven't posted over there, maybe once in the last two years. I guess Ryan thought I was being nosey about his  concerning the waterfowl forum. I've logged in and read that forum almost every day for years just never have much to say.
> 
> ...



Banded huh, troublemaker.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning folks.  You too B-o-t-g



I'm a folks to, too, two!
Did the feller that smiled at ya finally leave you alone?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They are a unique little bunch of idjits aren't they?



That's putting it lightly. Most of the guys on there are okay but the one with a chip on his shoulder is a real prize. 

Oh well, one less password I gotta remember.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm a folks to, too, two!
> Did the feller that smiled at ya finally leave you alone?



Finally, I had to open my coat stand tall and show my teeth but he quit looking at my all googly eyed.  had me skeered fur a minute


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Banded huh, troublemaker.



I know. You figure if I was gonna get banned from over there, that would've happened during the "Cupcake" era about four or five years ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

The rain is making me feel a little nostalgic.  Kinda missing the days of spinning tires at every red light, stop sign, turn or empty road.  The days when Id leave school and go playing on muddy dirtroads.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Finally, I had to open my coat stand tall and show my teeth but he quit looking at my all googly eyed.  had me skeered fur a minute



Dats good news!
I just knocked back 12 hawt wangs an a bottle of water


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

And now I just get told that the company I work for has just been sold to Labcorp and in the next 60 to 90 days, I'll be a Labcorp employee.

This is not a good thing considering that they have a fully staffed patient service center right up the road from us.   

I can't catch a freaking break for nothing in this world.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mornin







I know...........I'm late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mronin....me too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant get her on time just get here when ya can


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C.+?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C.+?



hdm03+


Gotta go to da tag office dis moanin.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Ok


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> hdm03+
> 
> 
> Gotta go to da tag office dis moanin.



You and hdm03 fwiends


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You and hdm03 fwiends



Real good fweinds! Bestest.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

BBL!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Real good fweinds! Bestest.....



Imma gonna see if he'll be my fwiend


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> BBL!



See ya BFF!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Imma gonna see if he'll be my fwiend



I gotz me a new fwiend


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03+
Don't be jealous JeffC+No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.



Praying for a safe trip and a good report KyD.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I just got banded from across the creek.
> 
> Stupid thing is, I haven't posted over there, maybe once in the last two years. I guess Ryan thought I was being nosey about his  concerning the waterfowl forum. I've logged in and read that forum almost every day for years just never have much to say.
> 
> ...



 Trubble maker



turtlebug said:


> And now I just get told that the company I work for has just been sold to Labcorp and in the next 60 to 90 days, I'll be a Labcorp employee.
> 
> This is not a good thing considering that they have a fully staffed patient service center right up the road from us.
> 
> I can't catch a freaking break for nothing in this world.



Dang! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin! 



KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

just went outside, had to grab onto the fence to stop from floating off


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

where errybody go?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Dang......almost had it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

almost hdm

Crickett, like the new avatar


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where errybody go?



They're all over there in the "new" duck hunting forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

I gots to find this "new" forum.  I like fireworks theys purdy


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

floating chicken forum made me giggle


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

then i tooted


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

excuse me


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.


'in for ggod news, Charlie!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> just went outside, had to grab onto the fence to stop from floating off


 what you get normally heads my way!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> They're all over there in the "new" duck hunting forum.


 bunchawannabedrivelers, pppfffttt......... 

LUNCH CALL..................
turkey wang, ham, cabbage, creamed corn, dressing & gravy, roll and on the dessert plate: strawberry cheese cake, spiced pumpkin roll and Chocolate Delight!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> then i tooted



   stop dat


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs it wasnt raining hard, I recon I just float easy


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> And now I just get told that the company I work for has just been sold to Labcorp and in the next 60 to 90 days, I'll be a Labcorp employee.
> 
> This is not a good thing considering that they have a fully staffed patient service center right up the road from us.
> 
> I can't catch a freaking break for nothing in this world.



That stinks, I thought you were with quest?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

mattech said:


> That stinks, I thought you were with quest?



I left Quest when SEPA came a calling because there wouldn't be any travel involved. 

I really should've stayed with Quest. 

Then again, after about 60 days and seeing how things are run and business is done, I was wishing I was back with Quest. 

When you've been in the lab business for so long, you know when ethics and policies aren't top priority. 

Maybe this Labcorp thing will be good. Who knows. Shoot me a PM if you hear any rumors.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'in for ggod news, Charlie!
> 
> what you get normally heads my way!
> 
> ...



I'm VERY jealous. 
THAT sounds awesome.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm VERY jealous.
> THAT sounds awesome.



What restaurant did she rob?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.



Be careful out there Charlie, and best wishes for Ms Linda!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> 'in for ggod news, Charlie!
> 
> what you get normally heads my way!
> 
> ...



made me jealous


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

I haven't heard any rumors.........PM sent anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Tags acquired!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tags acquired!



I did that last Friday......it sucks


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> made me jealous



Same here to tell ya the truth. I could almost taste it when I read it. Still


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Tags acquired!



Who's birfday is it

Speakin of birfdays..................Ya'll go wish tedsknives a happy one. He's a great guy!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 done got Kang'd over in the Waterfowl Forum thread.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm VERY jealous.
> THAT sounds awesome.


omgIamstuffed!!!!  


turtlebug said:


> What restaurant did she rob?


A group that uses our building for meetings had a Thanksgiving dinner & invited the staff to fix a plate.................. I barely made a dent in what was on that table!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> made me jealous


don't worry, I'll pay for it!


Jeff C. said:


> Tags acquired!


woo-hhooo!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> hdm03 done got Kang'd over in the Waterfowl Forum thread.



I'm good like that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

Why do all doctors say, you are doing well  BUT lose some weight and exercise more?

What is for  lunch for those of us who don't have a chef making us



> turkey wang, ham, cabbage, creamed corn, dressing & gravy, roll and on the dessert plate: strawberry cheese cake, spiced pumpkin roll and Chocolate Delight



jealous keebiseatingdelicioustoday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

Sup ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't worry, I'll pay for it!



i thunk Keebs just asked me out on a date


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why do all doctors say, you are doing well  BUT lose some weight and exercise more?
> 
> What is for  lunch for those of us who don't have a chef making us
> 
> ...


 I gotta go run around the playground............ brb...... 


blood on the ground said:


> Sup ...


the WIND!!!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> i thunk Keebs just asked me out on a date


 I don't date married men, idjit!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

dagnabit, i done been rejected again.  An errbody told me wedding bands was a chic magnet


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> dagnabit, i done been rejected again.  An errbody told me wedding bands was a chic magnet


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I gotta go run around the playground............ brb......
> 
> the WIND!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't date married men, idjit!



Smarty pants


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> almost hdm
> 
> Crickett, like the new avatar







mrs. hornet22 said:


> They're all over there in the "new" duck hunting forum.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Smarty pants


what? it's da trooff!!!


Crickett said:


>


 I dunno, this one's cute, but I LIKE the last one best!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

I can't believe they are letting two drivelers be running at the same time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

as someone stated  over there.  that driveler is baited... its safer here


----------



## mattech (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> I left Quest when SEPA came a calling because there wouldn't be any travel involved.
> 
> I really should've stayed with Quest.
> 
> ...



Will do, labcorb isn't to bad from what I here. I know several years ago quest made a big push for employee retention.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> hdm03 done got Kang'd over in the Waterfowl Forum thread.



Nah it don't count over there.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> what? it's da trooff!!!
> 
> I dunno, this one's cute, but I LIKE the last one best!



 I'll bring it back after Thanksgiving! 



Keebs said:


> I can't believe they are letting two drivelers be running at the same time!



Shhh…. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> as someone stated  over there.  that driveler is baited... its safer here


 Exactly but that one is purty entertaining!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> as someone stated  over there.  that driveler is baited... its safer here


 it tends to bring in da riff-raff............


Nitram4891 said:


> Nah it don't count over there.


like I said.............  


Crickett said:


> I'll bring it back after Thanksgiving!
> Shhh….
> 
> Exactly but that one is purty entertaining!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Well it is off to Vanderbilt with the wife again today. Today we find out if surgery gonna be required on her vocal chords or not. Wish us good luck.



Good luck Charlie and hoping for good news!  Safe travels in this bad weather.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

where hank been hiding, he done went MIA on us


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I did that last Friday......it sucks



Got in and out in 12 mins. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's birfday is it
> 
> Speakin of birfdays..................Ya'll go wish tedsknives a happy one. He's a great guy!



I don't know! 



turtlebug said:


> hdm03 done got Kang'd over in the Waterfowl Forum thread.



My favorite post in da entire thread!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> where hank been hiding, he done went MIA on us



He be Bizzy bizzy bizzy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He be Bizzy bizzy bizzy!



Figure maybe he had a 4 day hangover.  tell him it dont take but a few minutes to drop in and say hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm hungry…...Time for some lunch….


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Look at Nitram go!  Yous da man


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>






hdm0tree+ too bizzy over in the duck dynasty thread tryin.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Got in and out in 12 mins.



In Forsyth county I walked in and right up to the counter and wrote them a big check; was there for maybe 3 minutes


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


>


 look at you!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look at Nitram go!  Yous da man





Keebs said:


> look at you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> In Forsyth county I walked in and right up to the counter and wrote them a big check; was there for maybe 3 minutes



I wrote them a little check, so there!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2013)

awwww, man....
who left the Sports Forum cage open? Nitram got out again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Ahmmmm.....mrs Hawtnet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahmmmm.....mrs Hawtnet?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahmmmm.....mrs Hawtnet?



tattle tale


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> awwww, man....
> who left the Sports Forum cage open? Nitram got out again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> awwww, man....
> who left the Sports Forum cage open? Nitram got out again.



Hey Pookie, congrats on the antlerless buck! 

I will never forget a couple of years back when I killed one in late December on a buddies lease that only allowed does for guest. Buck had already dropped. I got a kick out of that, they had so many rules it took a constitutional lawyer to interpret them.  They all had the most dumbfounded look on their faces trying to figure out how to handle that situation.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pookie, congrats on the antlerless buck!
> 
> I will never forget a couple of years back when I killed one in late December on a buddies lease that only allowed does for guest. Buck had already dropped. I got a kick out of that, they had so many rules it took a constitutional lawyer to interpret them.  They all had the most dumbfounded look on their faces trying to figure out how to handle that situation.



In situations like this it is best to wait till the deer either squats or lifts its leg so you can determine the gender.  errbody knows that  next time dont be so trigger happy


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Pookie, congrats on the antlerless buck!
> 
> I will never forget a couple of years back when I killed one in late December on a buddies lease that only allowed does for guest. Buck had already dropped. I got a kick out of that, they had so many rules it took a constitutional lawyer to interpret them.  They all had the most dumbfounded look on their faces trying to figure out how to handle that situation.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> In situations like this it is best to wait till the deer either squats or lifts its leg so you can determine the gender.  errbody knows that  next time dont be so trigger happy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

my vacuum cleaner broke.


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> awwww, man....
> who left the Sports Forum cage open? Nitram got out again.


 Busted!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Ahmmmm.....mrs Hawtnet?


No No: I got it for her!


Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> my vacuum cleaner broke.


I had mine, sista!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> Busted!!!!!!!
> 
> No No: I got it for her!



You're the best Keebs!


----------



## Nugefan (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> my vacuum cleaner broke.



I thought that was Jeff C's job now ....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I thought that was Jeff C's job now ....



I usually help her out on occasion.......oh nevermind, see sigline.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

<---------Chocolate chip cookie!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You're the best Keebs!


 


Nugefan said:


> I thought that was Jeff C's job now ....


He's got............... oh wait, here he is.............


Jeff C. said:


> I usually help her out on occasion.......oh nevermind, see sigline.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chocolate chip cookie!



  if you didnt bring enough for everyone...


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Y'all been busy. Chopped pork , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens and a bisquit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all been busy. Chopped pork , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens and a bisquit.



Howdy stranger




Is makin post 777 better than being kang?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy stranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chocolate chip cookie!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> if you didnt bring enough for everyone...



 Look up, it says cookie......that be singular, Mr. smartypants. 

Might eat another one!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope



well...  foot


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Y'all been busy. Chopped pork , mashed taters and gravey, turnip greens and a bisquit.



Mud made me hawngry! Imagine that!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

MizT will be home direckly....we gonna start packin for Florduh tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

mud, did yu send me a customer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Just realized Mud was not my friend.....


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just realized Mud was not my friend.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

Geeeeeeeeeze . .


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just realized Mud was not my friend.....



He ain't my friend either   That lil snot......


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze . .


get woke up again?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Just realized Mud was not my friend.....





Keebs said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze . .





hdm03 said:


> He ain't my friend either   That lil snot......



His name's MUD.
Geeeeeze


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze . .



How many cup holders you got in that beast?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

k....a.....ngo

k.....a....ngo

k.....a....ngo

and strango was his namo


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud, did yu send me a customer?


Uhmm , depends , i get a commision??


Jeff C. said:


> Just realized Mud was not my friend.....





mrs. hornet22 said:


> His name's MUD.
> Geeeeeze






stringmusic said:


> k....a.....ngo
> 
> k.....a....ngo
> 
> ...



Strang


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm looking forward to the up coming page.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Me///


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

k....a.....ngo

k.....a....ngo

k.....a....ngo

and strango was his namo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hey


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Crap, stupid puter slowed down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?



This feller got da touch


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

but......but...... strango was my namo....


dadgummit.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?






havin_fun_huntin said:


> This feller got da touch



He good today, butter fingers me tried to just type me,,, well guess what , message two short and i choked.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

to answer your question mud, swing my later ill give you your $.20


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> He good today, butter fingers me tried to just type me,,, well guess what , message two short and i choked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Mud+ ?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Mud?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> This feller got da touch





mudracing101 said:


> He good today, butter fingers me tried to just type me,,, well guess what , message two short and i choked.


bless yo heart..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

raining


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Just seen where some idjit wrecked my ride... sad sad day..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> raining



You just noticed


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Just seen where some idjit wrecked my ride... sad sad day..



Your ride, as in your vehicle?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Your ride, as in your vehicle?



http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=781633  yup, its a sad sad day


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=781633  yup, its a sad sad day



Thought that was Mud's ride?  

Last I heard Oscar Meyer gave it to him for years of financial support.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

NO maam, dats my ride.  i was gonna get me some spinners for it too


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=781633  yup, its a sad sad day



OH....had me worried!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

<---------- stray Cheerio!


hfh.....you want half?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO maam, dats my ride.  i was gonna get me some spinners for it too



How many cup holders????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------- Cheerio!
> 
> 
> hfh.....you want half?



thanks Jeff, I appreciate it but right now Im to sad to eat


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------- stray Cheerio!
> 
> 
> hfh.....you want half?



Finding food in your belly button again?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------- stray Cheerio!
> 
> 
> hfh.....you want half?



Where'd ya find it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> How many cup holders????



lets just say quack aint got nushin on the weiner mobile


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03, Nitram4891, havin_fun_huntin+, mrs. hornet22+, Crickett, Jeff C.+?


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NO maam, dats my ride.  i was gonna get me some spinners for it too



My bad, they gave Mud the off road version.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

still raining


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

I would like to say that I am looking forward to the next page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> My bad, they gave Mud the off road version.



Think its best I no comment at this point


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Finding food in your belly button again?



Nah.....dat was Quack. I found dis one under the fridge.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I would like to say that I am looking forward to the next page.



Thanks for sharing.........sharing is caring


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Think its best I no comment at this point


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I would like to say that I am looking forward to the next page.



your getting closer and closer to your 10k limit sir.  use them wisely


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> still raining



zat all you got


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------Chocolate chip cookie!



Chocolate glazed donut coffee....



Jeff C. said:


> Just realized Mud was not my friend.....


He's not my fwend either



Hooked On Quack said:


> Geeeeeeeeeze . .


Poor horsey...



turtlebug said:


> My bad, they gave Mud the off road version.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=781633  yup, its a sad sad day





turtlebug said:


> Thought that was Mud's ride?
> 
> Last I heard Oscar Meyer gave it to him for years of financial support.


naww dat was Mrs. hawtnet........... she loves her some dot dogs!


turtlebug said:


> My bad, they gave Mud the off road version.


 THAT'S his!!!!!


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

There she is.    


Hiya Wobbert-Woo!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your getting closer and closer to your 10k limit sir.  use them wisely



Dadgummit.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03, rhbama3, Crickett, blood on the ground, Jeff C.+?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

HFH, was post #841 a wise post?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

I soaked to the bone! Working out on the rail yard in the rain ain't no fun!


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> hdm03, rhbama3, Crickett, blood on the ground, Jeff C.+?



To answer your question, yes.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Keebs said:


> naww dat was Mrs. hawtnet........... she loves her some dot dogs!
> 
> THAT'S his!!!!!



Yep. Had one for lunch today as a matter of fact.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

I see ya lurking Nitram.....


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

Too many guests in here... creepy.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> HFH, was post #841 a wise post?



Yes, yes it was.  All you post are thought out, we all know this


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

look at the time. 


I gots to go from here.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

String?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

k....a.....ngo

k.....a....ngo

k.....a....ngo

and strango was his namo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too many guests in here... creepy.



its cause we all purdy in hurr.  them aint guest, thems stalkers


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> String?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

dang it!

You have got to be kidding me.



I seen him lurkin' too.


and Nitramo was his namo.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Too many guests in here... creepy.



Don't worry, its just the boys from the water fowl forum, they are kinda like stray dogs, once you feed them they warm up to ya!


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> There she is.
> 
> 
> Hiya Wobbert-Woo!



Hey, purty lady! 
The LO was cool with the accidental buck kill yesterday and told me to go get another one. 
I'm off Thursday and friday and just looked at almost 600 trail cam pic's from the 2 camera's i have set up. There are several trophy does that i'd love to whack, but there is a LOT of spikes,3,4, and better bucks. Quite a bit f broken off horns happening too.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm bout to leave work and get me an ice cream. I'll be back in a few mins.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm bout to leave work and get me an ice cream. I'll be back in a few mins.



Bruster's Birthday Cake.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> look at the time.
> 
> 
> I gots to go from here.



Bye, mrs. hawtnet!


 <--------------- Pecan and a chocolate chip.....anyone?


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Bruster's Birthday Cake.



Sounds good. I like the Banana puddin' one from Zaxby's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

is it just me or si everyone elses dancing bananas not dancing?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 26, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Sounds good. I like the Banana puddin' one from Zaxby's.



Awww man....now you talkin.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, purty lady!
> The LO was cool with the accidental buck kill yesterday and told me to go get another one.
> I'm off Thursday and friday and just looked at almost 600 trail cam pic's from the 2 camera's i have set up. There are several trophy does that i'd love to whack, but there is a LOT of spikes,3,4, and better bucks. Quite a bit f broken off horns happening too.



Probably the best 8 we've got out there right now broke a tine off.  

Got a darned 6 point that puts most 8's to shame. Widest spread I've ever seen for a 6.  

Hoping to get something this weekend. Don't care if it's a couple of nannys or a buck... if I'm gonna freeze, something is gonna die.


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is it just me or si everyone elses dancing bananas not dancing?



Erase your history and clean out your cookies... or let Jeff eat them, either way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Erase your history and clean out your cookies... or let Jeff eat them, either way.



Nom nom nom.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

My interweb has slowed to a crawl.....think I will take a nap.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats from the sugar crash, has nushing to do with the slow interweb sir


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

Yep, got kicked off for a bit then the database error screen and and and...

this one time, at band camp...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

Just ain't feelin it today.  Considering takin the Beast mudding, but don't want to ger her dirty . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Yep, got kicked off for a bit then the database error screen and and and...
> 
> this one time, at band camp...


----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>



Yeah.... I got nuttin.  


I'm so beyond ready to go home it's just stupid. Thank goodness we're closing at 1:00 tomorrow. I'd go crazy if I had to stay here til 5.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

I hope to leave early too.  As slow as its been the past 2 month I need to thank you all for helping me retain what little sanity I have


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

Kang ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang ??



My wife has this.  I think you need 1 to, too 2 two


----------



## Hornet22 (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kang ??



Good job. Congrats.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

cleared cookies.   Now I had to log back in. 

made a buttermilk pie, cheeken sausage, brining the turk.  Still raining.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My wife has this.  I think you need 1 to, too 2 two









Hornet22 said:


> Good job. Congrats.





Yessssssssssss !!!!!  Awwwww hail to me !!


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Howdy. Nice day...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessssssssssss !!!!!  Awwwww hail to me !!



  you dont like it?  Shucks I was hoping to get you 1 in the secret santa iffin I got yer name tooo


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Howdy. Nice day...



 Where's da snow?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Howdy Nic.  You didnt update us on the buck chasing the other day..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you dont like it?  Shucks I was hoping to get you 1 in the secret santa iffin I got yer name tooo





I don't play da secret Santa, I'd be the one that forgetz to mail the president.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't play da secret Santa, I'd be the one that forgetz to mail the president.



If you remember make sure to mail him to a deserted island


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2013)

i was about to give up but the bad ol' database error went away. 
Now, Bubbette sez its time to go grocery shopping. 
in da rain.....


----------



## . (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i was about to give up but the bad ol' database error went away.
> Now, Bubbette sez its time to go grocery shopping.
> in da rain.....



It's not raining inside the store.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Where's da snow?





Just rain and 65 here, but supposed to get colder`n a frog tonight. How about up your way?




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Nic.  You didnt update us on the buck chasing the other day..



It was a big 6 point, after 4 different does. Plumb comical watchin` him. I was waitin` for this one, or one like him. First pic. I`ll be layin` in wait through the weekend.   

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=8280650#post8280650


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Nov 26, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> i was about to give up but the bad ol' database error went away.
> Now, Bubbette sez its time to go grocery shopping.
> in da rain.....



Hey Robert, Hang around for a while there is a fella in the gear review section needing help with a new Ameristep blind.


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 26, 2013)

I'm hungry! With 3 1\2 more hrs onda clock I just might starve to death!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

I need a hug.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Thats a man right there Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Keebs?


 yes?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Yep. Had one for lunch today as a matter of fact.





turtlebug said:


> Too many guests in here... creepy.


 all them dern waterduck peeples!


Nitram4891 said:


> String?


stick?

ok, just signed my life away again on the house note............ I'll never be able to retire, I am resigned to that fact............


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thats a man right there Nic!





Big buck, but not nearly this biggest buck on this place.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Just rain and 65 here, but supposed to get colder`n a frog tonight. How about up your way?



42 & raining. Suppose to have flurries in the AM but nothing to get excited about.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> 42 & raining. Suppose to have flurries in the AM but nothing to get excited about.





Send me some snow this way, please Ma`am.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Big buck, but not nearly this biggest buck on this place.



Looking to adopt a 30 year old and teach him how to hunt


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

light rain here


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looking to adopt a 30 year old and teach him how to hunt



I can teach ya how to duck hunt


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

strang?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

decent rain here, strong wind


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looking to adopt a 30 year old and teach him how to hunt




I`m very fortunate to get to hunt on it myself. My boy, he has a key to the gate and run of the place. 

And I can leave here now and be on stand in 5 minutes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I can teach ya how to duck hunt



I cant hit no moving birds.  have a hard nough time shooting off the power lines and pivots


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I cant hit no moving birds.  have a hard nough time shooting off the power lines and pivots



That's why yeah shoot them when they on da water; plus these seem pretty tame; they just right down the road in a office park.  Geese is a breed of duck; right?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m very fortunate to get to hunt on it myself. My boy, he has a key to the gate and run of the place.
> 
> And I can leave here now and be on stand in 5 minutes.



Had a place like that a few years back as far as distance is concerned.  cant say I ever seen and bucks that big on teh place.  Or a doe that size either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's why yeah shoot them when they on da water; plus these seem pretty tame; they just right down the road in a office park.  Geese is a breed of duck; right?



If it flies and is bigger than a dove and not a turk it is a duck.


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it flies and is bigger than a dove and not a turk it is a duck.



Now that makes sense..........


By the way; Quack is an excellent pigeon hunter.  He be the Pigeon Commander


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If it flies and is bigger than a dove and not a turk it is a duck.



Yep.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Had a place like that a few years back as far as distance is concerned.  cant say I ever seen and bucks that big on teh place.  Or a doe that size either.





I did my best to grow antlers on her head. She was the heaviest one I`ve ever killed.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> That's why yeah shoot them when they on da water; plus these seem pretty tame; they just right down the road in a office park.  Geese is a breed of duck; right?



Far as Im concerned yous right


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Send me some snow this way, please Ma`am.



I'll still be sleeping when the snow is falling. I'm sure it'll all be melted before I wake up.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> I'll still be sleeping when the snow is falling. I'm sure it'll all be melted before I wake up.





grrr....


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I need a hug.



Nobody wanna give a sick messican a hug? What's a matter with y'all?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## turtlebug (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Nobody wanna give a sick messican a hug? What's a matter with y'all?


 he's been sick wit da crud, I ain't got enough Lysol to cover you, much less him & the others!


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>



<img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/r/reindeer-1754.gif" border="0" alt="Reindeer" title = "Reindeer emoticon" />


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

<img src="http://smileys.emoticonsonly.com/emoticons/c/candy_cane_smiley-1748.gif" border="0" alt="Candy Cane Smiley" title = "Candy Cane Smiley emoticon" />


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



Ill take a hug 




Anyone else get the memo that it is going to start getting dark at 430?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

Don`t know how to use them fancy smileys, so here.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Don`t know how to use them fancy smileys, so here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

And just in case I go off plunderin`, or just plain disappear, Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. May you all have a real nice holiday and weekend.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

You too Nic


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And just in case I go off plunderin`, or just plain disappear, Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. May you all have a real nice holiday and weekend.



Back atcha, Nic!


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And just in case I go off plunderin`, or just plain disappear, Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. May you all have a real nice holiday and weekend.


 To you & yours as well, Nicodemus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

cant help but notice Crickett silently denied my hug


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm, can I have a hug lil fella?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2013)

First of all, I am not a duck hunter but I do read that forum from time to time.  I really don't think that I have ever posted in it though.....thankfully.  

OK, I must admit that my fever got so high today and I became delirious and not knowing what I was doing.........well dang, I just finished reading all 260 current posts in this  ? ? ?  waterfowl thread.



The bad news is that I didn't learn one thing about duck hunting from reading all of this.

The good news is that I didn't learn one thing about duck hunting from reading all of this.

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
Now the best part is how simple it was to prove that the Mods and Admins here are magicians and made some much needed things disappear as in "POOF".

Thank you for a job well done.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> First of all, I am not a duck hunter but I do read that forum from time to time.  I really don't think that I have ever posted in it though.....thankfully.
> 
> OK, I must admit that my fever got so high today and I became delirious and not knowing what I was doing.........well dang, I just finished reading all 260 current posts in this  ? ? ?  waterfowl thread.
> 
> ...


Wrong thread jackleg.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

\_o<


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wrong thread jackleg.




Oh NO I posted it in the correct thread because I am DRIVELING and I don't want to ruin my record of actually posting something in the somewhat "waterfowl forum".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

Anyone recognize this  \_o<


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh NO I posted it in the correct thread because I am DRIVELING and I don't want to ruin my record of actually posting something in the somewhat "waterfowl forum".



You've recorded a record?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone recognize this  \_o<



A stickman that got in a terrible accident?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> \_o<


----------



## Keebs (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Anyone recognize this  \_o<


I do I do!!!!!! It's a possom!!!!!!!!!


















right? right???

Later folks, gotta float by & snag Mud outta da ditch!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Bye keebs.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> And just in case I go off plunderin`, or just plain disappear, Happy Thanksgiving to all of you. May you all have a real nice holiday and weekend.



Happy Thanksgiving to y'all too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Did not get a nap. 

Did get a invite to fly out to the Pacific Northwest week of December 8th in a supervisory position with rasslin for the regular shows and "Tribute to the Troops" though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Gotta start packin fo Florduh trip early in da moanin.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta start packin fo Florduh trip early in da moanin.



what you wanna go to floriduh for?


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Did not get a nap.
> 
> Did get a invite to fly out to the Pacific Northwest week of December 8th in a supervisory position with rasslin for the regular shows and "Tribute to the Troops" though.







Jeff C. said:


> Gotta start packin fo Florduh trip early in da moanin.



Y'all have a safe trip.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cant help but notice Crickett silently denied my hug



Yeah like you silently ignored my fwend request


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah like you silently ignored my fwend request



I did?


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you wanna go to floriduh for?



60's and 70's and no rain 



Crickett said:


> Y'all have a safe trip.



Thanks.....gonna leave early tryin to beat some of the traffic


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Jeff, dont matter what time you leave, dem floridy drivers are always dangerous even if theys only 1 on the whole interstate system


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I did?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

hdm?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Crickett said:


>



mmhmmm


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mmhmmm



Whatchyu doin with T-bugs kitty kitty?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Her cats be whiter den that.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Her cats be whiter den that.



You ain't seen all her kitty kitties! She's gots a bunch of 'em roamin around!


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Ain't worried about the yanks already down there....worried bout the ones goin at the same time as me, hfh.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

Bye all.  yall be safe on these messy roads...
  Crickett+, Ill be plotting the rest of the afternoon


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

bad EE bad


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Bye all.  yall be safe on these messy roads...
> Crickett+, Ill be plotting the rest of the afternoon



You don't skeer me! No No:


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 26, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bad EE bad




Well, I see that you got my message.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 26, 2013)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well, I see that you got my message.



So she didn't like duck?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.


Dear God man, do you realize what it's gonna be like around there when she finally does get to talk?


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God man, do you realize what it's gonna be like around there when she finally does get to talk?



Unfortunately they gave her a machine that she can type into and it will talk for her. How long  you think before that contraption shows up missing.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

I dont know what happened to your machine honey.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Unfortunately they gave her a machine that she can type into and it will talk for her. How long  you think before that contraption shows up missing.




We'll add y'all to the prayer list.


----------



## Crickett (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.



I pray her surgery goes well! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dear God man, do you realize what it's gonna be like around there when she finally does get to talk?


----------



## rhbama3 (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.




Not what i wanted to read. Thoughts, well wishes and prayers for both of you, Charlie.
My wife has told me what to do for years without saying a word. Mostly thru eyebrows.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 26, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.





Thoughts and prayers, Sir.


----------



## Jeff C. (Nov 26, 2013)

Just wanted to express a Happy Thanksgiving to all my driveler friends. Going to be heading out early in the morn and probably won't take laptop as there is no internet at the residence. I could probably locate some wifi, but what the heck.....

Hope all of you have a fine meal, a Happy Thanksgiving, and good hunting, etc.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 26, 2013)

Best people in the world dwell within this forum.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 26, 2013)

praying for your wife and you charlie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.



I pray the surgery will go well and for a quick recovery.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

It is turkey day eve and thinking of baking cinnamon rolls this AM.  I believe they would go good with coffee on this wintery day.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It is turkey day eve and thinking of baking cinnamon rolls this AM.  I believe they would go good with coffee on this wintery day.


Toss me one up this way when they're done. I'm back among the living after a hydrocodone induced coma for about 18 hours.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toss me one up this way when they're done. I'm back among the living after a hydrocodone induced coma for about 18 hours.



with or without raisins?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with or without raisins?


Raisins are fine, as long as they aren't crawling around.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

Oh, and if anyone needs the story behind the closing of the waterfowl forum;

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=781768


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Raisins are fine, as long as they aren't crawling around.



I hit them with a mallet before insertion to stop the movement.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hit them with a mallet before insertion to stop the movement.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> View attachment 763132



That one might have gotten away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That one might have gotten away.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

Where's my cinnaninaninamenamon rolls?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Thanks guys for you thought and prayers, but we did not get the new we hoped for. Surgery is schedulued for Early Dec. She wont be able to talk for a long time so maybe I can finally tell her what to do.




Charlie, you and your wife will continue to be in my Prayers.  I hope that all goes well with her surgery and that she will be "ordering you around" again soon my friend.



Jeff C. said:


> Just wanted to express a Happy Thanksgiving to all my driveler friends. Going to be heading out early in the morn and probably won't take laptop as there is no internet at the residence. I could probably locate some wifi, but what the heck.....
> 
> Hope all of you have a fine meal, a Happy Thanksgiving, and good hunting, etc.




Jeff,
Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family as well.  Have a safe trip southward.



gobbleinwoods said:


> It is turkey day eve and thinking of baking cinnamon rolls this AM.  I believe they would go good with coffee on this wintery day.




Gobblin, yep a cinnamon roll or three would really be good this morning with a cup of your fresh brewed coffee.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toss me one up this way when they're done. I'm back among the living after a hydrocodone induced coma for about 18 hours.



Hugh, glad that you are back amongst the living.  That crazy stuff knocked me down for a couple of days BUT I am feeling 98 percent better this morning.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 27, 2013)

I wonder if BoG anchored himself to his roof or did he get blown off looking for snow?


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I wonder if BoG anchored himself to his roof or did he get blown off looking for snow?



I made it but my weather indicators are indicating in full force!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Nov 27, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So she didn't like duck?



No, she never really liked any kinds of ducks but she liked Labrador retriever dogs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Good morning Y'all, Might be only time i get to check in today. Lots to do but today is my Friday. Ifn i dont get the chance later, HAPPY TURKEY DAY TO ALL OF YOU


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Where's my cinnaninaninamenamon rolls?



patience is a virtue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

1 of those mine gobble?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## Da Possum (Nov 27, 2013)

This one is above done.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Mud?



Bout to the end of this one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 1 of those mine gobble?



hfh,  oh yeah.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> havin_fun_huntin+?



 to early for that mess


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Nov 27, 2013)

thank ya kindly gobble   Ill pm my address


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> to early for that mess



Windy of your way.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Shut her down last post.


----------



## mudracing101 (Nov 27, 2013)

Nope now last post


----------

